# Mutmaßlicher Attentäter aus Norwegen: Videospiele als "Trainings-Simulation" für Amoklauf genutzt?



## FrankMoers (24. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mutmaßlicher Attentäter aus Norwegen: Videospiele als "Trainings-Simulation" für Amoklauf genutzt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mutmaßlicher Attentäter aus Norwegen: Videospiele als "Trainings-Simulation" für Amoklauf genutzt?


----------



## Mandavar (24. Juli 2011)

PCGames ist soooooo lächerlich. Ich bin normalerweise nicht der Typ, der sowas so eindeutig postet, aber das hier ist mal wieder eine der größten Lächerlichkeiten seit langem hier auf PCGames. Ich bin inzwischen 80% der Zeit auf Gamestar.de... Früher war das mal anders herum.


----------



## Lordex (24. Juli 2011)

Das ihr euch ned schämt.....Habt ihr auch nur EINMAL eine Waffe in echt abgefeuert? Nein?Ich habe mehr als eine Waffe abgefeuert...sei es die G3, P1, P8 oder G36 und kann sagend as man des nich ma ansatzweise mit nem Spiel vergleichen kann! Das ist echt unterstes Bild Niveau...... und wieder einmal müssen die Spiele als Sündenbock herhalten?! Sollten nich auch Eltern verboten werden, die Ihre Kinder schlagen und dementsprechend ein Irrer aus denen wird wenn Sie eine Scheiss Kindheit hatten? Sollte nicht auch Alkohol verboten werden bei den ganze Süchtigen die es gibt? Sollte Zigaretten verboten werden? Aber nein, es is ja so einfach, den ganzen Kram den Videospielen in die Schuhe zu schieben..... selbst wenn in diesem Fall die Spiele "Schuld" sein sollte, was ich bezweifle.....selbst dann is es nichtmal ein Prozent von den ganzen Weltweiten Spielern, also hört endlich auf immer die Spiele als SÜNDENBOCK hinzustellen und stattdessen mal die Sozialen Hintergründen und was sonst noch dazu gehört zu durchleuchten....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

Schon bei den Columbine-Attentätern vermutete man einen gewissen Trainingseffekt von Egoshootern, konnte man doch dank Leveleditor Schulen nachbauen und gewisse Strategien entwickeln, wie man möglichst effizient viele Pixel-Menschen töten kann.


----------



## HackThor92 (24. Juli 2011)

Der Begriff "Killerspiele" ist total dumm! Dann müssten alle Anno Teile Killerspiele sein da man dort auch Leute töten kann! Und wenn der idiot MW2 als Vorbereitung gezockt hat, hat er sich bestimmt gefragt wo im reallife das fadenkreuz und das Radar ist!? Hört doch bitte auf diesen scheiß zu posten!!!!


----------



## Tchort666 (24. Juli 2011)

@Lordex

Das ist wohl war. Ich bin Mitglied in einem Schützenverein und wenn ich eine Waffe so wie in CoD abfeuern würd, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon längst selber in den Fuss geschossen.
CoD als Trainingsgrundlage für einen Amoklauf. Hab selten etwas lächerlicheres gelesen...

Zumal was soll das ganze Thema jetzt eigentlich? Der Typ war 32 Jahre alt! Heisst das jetzt, das Egoshooter sooooo brutal sind, das selbst ein Erwachsener den Bezug zur Realität verliert und Amok läuft ????


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

HackThor92 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Killerspiele" ist total dumm! Dann müssten alle Anno Teile Killerspiele sein da man dort auch Leute töten kann! Und wenn der idiot MW2 als Vorbereitung gezockt hat, hat er sich bestimmt gefragt wo im reallife das fadenkreuz und das Radar ist!? Hört doch bitte auf diesen scheiß zu posten!!!!



Letze Verwarnung an dich, lass diese Ausdrucksweise, man kann sich auch vernünftig artikulieren.


----------



## tommy1977 (24. Juli 2011)

*GÄÄÄÄHN*...aller 3 Monate läuft der gleiche Film. Wird das nicht auf Dauer langweilig? Liebe Medien, liebe Politiker, sucht Euch doch zur Abwechslung mal ein anderes Thema. Beim Thema Games nimmt Euch und Eure phantasielosen Argumente eh keiner mehr ernst. Ich hätte da ein paar Vorschläge: Rockmusik....ach ne, hatten wir schon...äh...Action-Filme...ah, stimmt, gab's auch schon...New Kids on the Block...oh...gibt's nicht mehr?  Ach, was soll's...sucht Euch einfach was neues, unverbrauchtes. Dann gibt's auch wieder Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

Tchort666 schrieb:


> Der Typ war 32 Jahre alt! Heisst das jetzt, das Egoshooter sooooo brutal sind, das selbst ein Erwachsener den Bezug zur Realität verliert und Amok läuft ????



Kannst du es ausschliessen? Nein. 

Dass man abstumpft, wenn man gewalthaltige Spiele spielt, habe ich schon selbst an mir festgestellt als ich *Prototype* zockte.
Mir war es schnurzpiepegal ob ich Mutierte oder Unschuldige als "Medipack" verwendete, vom allgemeinen Gewaltgrad dieses Spiels fange ich erst gar nicht an. Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich, dass durch den Konsum dieser Titel Gewaltverbrechen als etwas "Normales" und nicht mehr ganz so schlimmes war genommen werden können, siehe Abstumpfung.
Als Katalysator für eventuelle Amokläufe kommen diese Killerspiele durchaus infrage, als alleiniger Auslöser für ein Schulmassaker wohl kaum.


----------



## ceemao (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Kannst du es ausschliessen? Nein.
> 
> Dass man abstumpft, wenn man gewalthaltige Spiele spielt, habe ich schon selbst an mir festgestellt als ich *Prototype* zockte.
> Mir war es schnurzpiepegal ob ich Mutierte oder Unschuldige als "Medipack" verwendete, vom allgemeinen Gewaltgrad dieses Spiels fange ich erst gar nicht an. Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich, dass durch den Konsum dieser Titel Gewaltverbrechen als etwas "Normales" und nicht mehr ganz so schlimmes war genommen werden können, siehe Abstumpfung.
> Als Katalysator für eventuelle Amokläufe kommen diese Killerspiele durchaus infrage, als alleiniger Auslöser für ein Schulmassaker wohl kaum.


 

du hörst dich auch für mich schon krank an...  
jeder NORMALE mensch kann spiel und realität unterscheiden....

ein kumpel hat mir mal ein video gezeigt das war echt wo jemandem sein kopf abgetrennt wurde mit dem messer 
bei diesem anblick wars mir noch tage lang schlecht... mir kam ein sehr komisches gefühl auf sogar tage danach hat ich das video noch im kopf

und ich habe auch prototype gezockt sowas kann man garnicht mit einander vergleichen....
meiner meinung nach ist das auch nur ein grund um irgendwas vorzuweisen irgendwelche fortschritte

und wenns einem nichts ausmacht zu töten dann hat er eine gewaltig klatsche... und enormer hass hat sich in ihm aufgestaut
solche menschen sind einfach nur krank..

die welt wär viel schöner wenns nciht solche geisteskranke menschen geben würde.. 

oh man... die armen angehörigen der opfer...


----------



## pkroos (24. Juli 2011)

"militärsimulation" so ein bullshit, cod ist doch die unrealistischste spiele-serie überhaupt
bei keinem spiel außer gta kann man sich auf einen amoklauf oder terroranschlag trainieren


----------



## pnh (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Kannst du es ausschliessen? Nein.
> 
> Dass man abstumpft, wenn man gewalthaltige Spiele spielt, habe ich schon selbst an mir festgestellt als ich *Prototype* zockte.
> Mir war es schnurzpiepegal ob ich Mutierte oder Unschuldige als "Medipack" verwendete, vom allgemeinen Gewaltgrad dieses Spiels fange ich erst gar nicht an. Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich, dass durch den Konsum dieser Titel Gewaltverbrechen als etwas "Normales" und nicht mehr ganz so schlimmes war genommen werden können, siehe Abstumpfung.
> Als Katalysator für eventuelle Amokläufe kommen diese Killerspiele durchaus infrage, als alleiniger Auslöser für ein Schulmassaker wohl kaum.


 
verwechsle bitte nicht das abstumpfen gegenüber der gewalt auf dem monitor mit realen gewalt, das sind sehr unterschiedlichen sachen.
es ist ein riesen unterschied zwischen street fighter auf der ps spielen oder jemanden wirklich die nase brechen bzw was anderes.

viele die shooter spielen haben in ihrem leben noch nie eine echte waffe in der hand gehabt und sind teilweise schon von der lautstärke einer normalen pistole geschockt .
aufm sessel vorm pc kann man keine militärischen operationen trainieren, schiessen lernen schon gar nicht.

der amokläufer war einfach nur ein krankes arschloch, mehr nicht, das meiner meinung nach ohne grosse publicity hingerichtet gehört, oder noch bei der festnahme 20 warnschüsse in den rücken verdient.


----------



## Darklord272 (24. Juli 2011)

Na toll, geht der Bull....t wieder von vorne los. Als ob man ein Computerspiel bräuchte um sowas vorzubereiten, jeder halbwegs intelligente Bauerntrampel kann etwas in die Luft jagen und wild durch die Gegend ballern.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

ceemao schrieb:


> du hörst dich auch für mich schon krank an...
> jeder NORMALE mensch kann spiel und realität unterscheiden....



Was hat das damit zu tun, dass man durch gewalthaltige Medien abstumpft? Nichts. 



ceemao schrieb:


> und ich habe auch prototype gezockt sowas kann man garnicht mit einander vergleichen....



Ich hab keinen Vergleich angestellt, nur geschrieben, inwiefern Gewalt einen abstumpfen lässt, bitte lies das nächste Mal richtig. 



ceemao schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist das auch nur ein grund um irgendwas vorzuweisen irgendwelche fortschritte



Was? 



ceemao schrieb:


> und wenns einem nichts ausmacht zu töten dann hat er eine gewaltig klatsche... und enormer hass hat sich in ihm aufgestaut
> solche menschen sind einfach nur krank...[
> 
> die welt wär viel schöner wenns nciht solche geisteskranke menschen geben würde..


 
Jo, es lässt sich leicht urteilen, wenn man die Hintergründe nicht kennt, gelle? 
Immer schön drauflos bashen, was zu erwarten war.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

pnh schrieb:


> verwechsle bitte nicht das abstumpfen gegenüber der gewalt auf dem monitor mit realen gewalt, das sind sehr unterschiedlichen sachen.



Sind sie nicht. 
Gewalt bleibt Gewalt, egal ob sie simuliert wird oder nicht. Eine Gewöhnungsphase findet statt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht.


 
äh - wie meinen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

pnh schrieb:


> der amokläufer war einfach nur ein krankes arschloch, mehr nicht, das meiner meinung nach ohne grosse publicity hingerichtet gehört, oder noch bei der festnahme 20 warnschüsse in den rücken verdient.



Da Warnungen nichts bringen, und weiterhin mit Beleidigungen um sich geworfen wird, wirst du temporär gesperrt.
Dann kannst du vllt. mal darüber nachdenken, was für einen Dünnpfiff du hier von dir gibst.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht.
> Gewalt bleibt Gewalt, egal ob sie simuliert wird oder nicht. Eine Gewöhnungsphase findet statt.


 
Wenn es nach dir ginge, dann müsste jeder, der schon länger Spiele spielt, darunter auch Spiele in denen Gewalt ausgeübt wird, was ja in so gut wie jedem Spiel der Fall ist, überhaupt keine Probleme damit haben, auch in der Realität Gewalt anzuwenden, weil man ja eh schon so abgestumpft ist bzw. man so daran gewöhnt ist.

Virtuelle und reale Gewalt in einen Topf zu werfen finde ich ein wenig bedenklich, denn eigentlich sind das schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## MarkusFunke (24. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade einen Artikel auf Spiegel Online zu dieser  1500-Seiten-Schrift gelesen und war froh, dass das Thema Videospiele  dort nicht angeschnitten wurde und jetzt kommt ausgerechnet die PCGames  daher und fängt mit dieser unnötigen Diskussion an.

Das Problem ist nur, dass jeder Videospieler weiß, dass es völliger Blödsinn ist, Call of Duty als "Militärsimulation" zu bezeichnen und dass man damit so etwas nicht trainieren kann. Aber den Politikern wird das völlig egal sein. Leider.

Ich hoffe bloß, dass diese Diskussion wieder verschwinden und nicht weiter thematisiert wird. Den Videospielen, speziell CoD, in diesem Falle die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, halt ich persönlich schlicht für falsch.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Virtuelle und reale Gewalt in einen Topf zu werfen finde ich ein wenig bedenklich, denn eigentlich sind das schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


 
Meiner Meinung nach stumpft Gewalt ab, egal ob nun virtuell oder real. Ich wüsste nicht, was an dieser Erkenntnis so problematisch ist. :o
Die Unterschiede virtueller und realer Gewalt sind markant, klar, nur bleibt Gewalt nun mal Gewalt, ich finde grade keine anderen Worte. 
Lässt sich doof umschreiben.


----------



## leckmuschel (24. Juli 2011)

klar, im echten leben gibts auch perks und abschussserien...
vorallem cod eine militärsimulation zu nennen, zeugt nicht von sehr viel verstand.
und gott sei dank hat jeder im RL ein radar links oben und andauernd UAV an.
komplette simulationen simulieren...selten so geil gelacht.


----------



## Li2Po4 (24. Juli 2011)

ceemao schrieb:


> du hörst dich auch für mich schon krank an...
> jeder NORMALE mensch kann spiel und realität unterscheiden....
> 
> ein kumpel hat mir mal ein video gezeigt das war echt wo jemandem sein kopf abgetrennt wurde mit dem messer
> ...


 
Kann sein, dass ich das selbe Video gesehen habe, von der Beschreibung jedenfalls sehr ähnlich und auch mich hat es nachhaltig erschüttert. Videospiele erkennt der menschliche Verstand sofort als nicht real an. Man versteht, gerade wenn man sich viel damit auseinander setzt, dass das nicht echt ist. Im Gegensatz zu Filmen, in denen echte Schauspieler gezeigt werden, was man wiederum sofort als real akzeptiert, sind Gewaltdarstellungen wesentlich vereinemender. Wer zum Beispiel "Watchmen" gesehen hat, in dem einem echten schreienden Menschen die Arme abgesägt werden, der versteht vielleicht nicht, warum dieser Film ab 16 Jahren (FSK) gekennzeichnet ist und "Team Fortress 2" ab 18 Jahren (USK). 

Gewaltdarstellung in Videospielen ist nach heutigen grafischen Möglichkeiten nicht wirklich bedenklich und kann ab einer gewissen "Reife" und mit etwas Erfahrung bedenkenlos konsumiert werden. Einzig die Atmosphäre und damit gerade Horror-Spiel wären bedenklich.

Jeder der einmal ein "Killerspiel" gespielt gespielt hat, der wird vielleicht gemerkt haben, dass es ihm egal ist ob er die Leichen noch einmal zum Spaß zerstückelt oder verbrennt. Und es ist ihm nicht egal, weil er abgestumpft ist, sondern aus vorangegangenen Gründen. 

Zu guter Letzt noch einmal etwas grundlegendes über den Mensch. Krimis, Thriller oder Horror-Filme sind genauso erfolgreich, wie Komödien oder Liebes-Dramen. Der Mensch braucht Gewallt, wie er Liebe benötigt. Wenn man in einer Zeit lebt, in der man weit weg von Krieg, Hungerleidern oder sonstigen Katastrophen lebt, zumindestens gedanklich, muss dieses "Defizit" über die Medien ausgeglichen werden. So war es in Büchern, Filmen, Musik und so ist es auch in Videospielen. Irgendwann muss wird das auch die Politik verstehen.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (24. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Tat, wie alle hier, grausam - haben wir auch schon im Videogameszone.de Forum drüber geredet. Allerdings finde ich es unnötig und zum Teil auch schon fast peinlich, dass irgendwelche Hanseln meinen, dass er sich mit Videospielen "trainiert" hat. Warum muss alles immer auf Games abgewälzt werden?
Sehr schön fand ich da zum Thema Simon von Gameone, als sie auf der Bühne standen um den Grimmepreis abzuholen und die Tante von der Preisverleihung dann fragte: "Es gibt ja auch sogenannte Killerspiele, die immer für Diskussionen führen - wie groß ist denn bei eurer Website der Anteil an dummen Spielen?"
Simon darauf: "Es gibt aber auch dumme Fragen!" 

Als ob man sich mit Call of Duty trainieren könnte... da hat schon so manch Film mehr Inhalt, den man als "Training" bezeichnen kann. Bei James Bond motzt auch kein Mensch, dass er zeigt wie man eine Pistole nachläd.


----------



## cryer (24. Juli 2011)

*hmm*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht.
> Gewalt bleibt Gewalt, egal ob sie simuliert wird oder nicht. Eine Gewöhnungsphase findet statt.



Darüber streiten die Gelehrten und die Geister. Es ist weder tatsächlich belegbar, dass durch Computerspiele eine Gewöhnung eintritt, noch ist es gänzlich widerlegt.
Die Diskussion dreht sich seit Jahrzehnten im Kreis, ungefähr auf dem Niveau der "Rauchen macht krank-Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit nicht"-Debatte.
Es ist sicherlich richtig, dass man durch "Gehirnwäsche"-Methoden und das dauernde Vorführen von Gewalt eine gewisse Abstumpfung erreichen kann und bestimmte Menschen hierdurch aggressiver werden. Aber die Betonung liegt auf "bestimmte Menschen". 
Reaktionen und das Überblicken bestimmter Situationen kann man anhand von Programmen schulen. Aber man wird einen friedlichen Menschen nicht durch den regelmäßigen Konsum von Spielen zu einem Killer machen, wenn nicht ein ausgeklügeltes Programm und Indoktrination dahinter steht. Moralische Flexibilität gehört zur Tötung von Menschen dazu, ein Mangel an Empathie und eine Missachtung des Lebens an sich.
Hier wird Spielen eine zu große Auswirkung unterstellt, da es einfacher ist, Handlungen auf Spiele zu reduzieren. Man muss sich danach nicht mit einem schiefen Weltbild des Attentäters auseinander setzen oder gar die von ihm aufgeworfenen Probleme diskutieren und lösen.

Der Typ kann darum Manifeste schreiben so viele er will: er hat einen psychischen Schaden und ein verzerrtes Weltbild. Der Begriff des Soziopathen könnte in diesem Fall passen. Man sollte sich nun aber nicht zu sehr auf die "Spieleschiene" einlassen, sondern ermitteln, woher seine Ansichten, Einsichten und der Impuls zur Tat gekommen sind. Vermutlich würde man hier in ein Wespennest stechen, weswegen der Nebenschauplatz "Killerspiele" es mal wieder einfach macht, von den eigentlichen Gründen abzulenken.

Wer davon ausgeht, dass Spiele einen so erheblichen Einfluss auf die Psyche eines gesunden Menschen hat, der müsste auch annehmen, dass Räuber und Gendarm aus meiner Kindheit uns alle zu Gangstern oder Polizisten hätte werden lassen. Wir haben damals mit Plastikwaffen aufeinander gezielt, aber keiner von uns hätte jemals einen Mitspieler real verletzt. 
Ich spiele nun auch seit 20 Jahren, stehe auf Horror- und Actionfilme und halte mich selbst für einen friedlichen Menschen. Eine solide Sozialisation kann von einem Spiel nicht zerstört werden, also liegen die Hauptprobleme wohl mal wieder darin, dass zu viele Menschen eben diese Sozialisation nicht mehr erhalten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Gewaltdarstellung in Videospielen ist nach heutigen grafischen Möglichkeiten nicht wirklich bedenklich und kann ab einer gewissen "Reife" und mit etwas Erfahrung bedenkenlos konsumiert werden. Einzig die Atmosphäre und damit gerade Horror-Spiel wären bedenklich.
> 
> Jeder der einmal ein "Killerspiel" gespielt gespielt hat, der wird vielleicht gemerkt haben, dass es ihm egal ist ob er die Leichen noch einmal zum Spaß zerstückelt oder verbrennt. Und es ist ihm nicht egal, weil er abgestumpft ist, sondern aus vorangegangenen Gründen.



Weil also die Gewaltdarstellungen in Games noch nicht so echt wirken, kann man also bedenkenlos Leichen zerstückeln und flambieren, wie es beliebt - gut dass das geklärt wurde. 

Ich hab auch in *Soldier of Fortune 2* aus Spass an leblosen Körpern herumgeschnippelt, weil mir irgendwer sagte, dass das Dismemberment hervorragend ist (  ) nur wurde es halt nach 5 Minuten langweilig. Das sind so reisserische Feautures die reichlich deplatziert sind. Probierst du aus und vergisst du schnell. :o


----------



## DerBloP (24. Juli 2011)

Klar Viedeospiele müssen wieder herhalten!
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich dann was nicht, wieso laufen die zig anderen millionen nicht Amok wenn sie Ego bzw Third Person Shooter zocken. Außerdem nennt man sie so und nicht "Killerspiele". Außerdem müßte doch jeder Bundeswehr Soldat der in Afgahnistan und jeder US-Army  Soldat der im Irak ist zwangsläufig später  Amok laufen, da er 1000000x heftigere eindrücke von Gewalt mitbekommt. Dann frage ich mich ob begriffe wie Amok und Berserker aus unseren heutigen zeit stammen...
Außerdem könnte man ja Rennspiele verbieten weil sie zu agressiven fahren verleiten..
jaja es gibt soviel gutes in der Welt , laßt es uns auf die Spieler schieben...


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (24. Juli 2011)

Ich wiederhole was ich andernorts schon des Öfteren von mir gegeben habe:

Die Zahl der Gewaltdelikte und insbesonderere die Zahl derer mit schwerer/gefährlicher Körperverletzung korreliert negativ mit der Anzahl der verkauften und gespielten Actionspiele.

Niemand der im echten Leben auch nur einmal eine echte Waffe abgefeuert hat (und geistig noch ganz beisammen ist)  käme auf die Idee das Spielen eines actiongames als Training zu bezeichnen, genausogut könnte man mit Akimbo Bananen durch den heimischen Garten rennen und PengPeng rufen.

Keine Ahnung warum er es getan hat, aber Videospiele haben ihn weder dazu gebracht, noch ihm dabei geholfen. Und das die ganze Diskussion nichtmal mehr von Politikern sondern nur von der Presse wieder ausgegraben wird, zeigt schon wie hanebüchen alles ist...


----------



## theking2502 (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stumpft Gewalt ab, egal ob nun virtuell oder real. Ich wüsste nicht, was an dieser Erkenntnis so problematisch ist. :o
> Die Unterschiede virtueller und realer Gewalt sind markant, klar, nur bleibt Gewalt nun mal Gewalt, ich finde grade keine anderen Worte.
> Lässt sich doof umschreiben.


 
 Ich könnte das so nicht sagen. Wenn ich in einem Video Spiel "Menschen" abschieße, so sind das für mich nur Polygon Wesen. Also nicht real. Wenn ich aber den Krieg in den Nachrichten sehe, dann habe ich nur ein paar Gedanken und die wären "Warum müssen Menschen das tun?" "Wie kann man nur so grausam sein" und "Gibt es denn keine sinnvollere Lösung?" 

Ich gehe im echten Leben jeglicher körperlicher Gewalt aus dem Weg und wenn ich sehe wie jemand einen anderen schlägt und dieser schon auf dem Boden liegt, so finde ich das nicht lustig sondern einfach nur Krank.
Man kann nicht sagen das virtuelle Gewalt abstumpft, jedenfalls nicht sehr. Es ist eher die Umwelt. Die Nachrichte suggerieren nicht, dass das was in Libyen passiert wirklich so schlimm sind oder dass sie gegen diese Gewalt sind. Die Nachrichten übermitteln eher eine Teilnahmslosigkeit, fast schon als ob es ein zwang wäre so etwas Langweiliges zu senden. Ich weiß, Nachrichten sollten neutral bleiben, aber doch nicht bei sowas offensichtlich schlechten. 
Videospiele sind nur ein kleiner Teil des ganzen. Eher die soziale Umwelt ist es, die einen abstumpft. Oder wie ist es sonst zu erklären warum Gewalttaten (nicht Mord) so gering bestraft werden aber Raub so hoch? Vergewaltigung 5 bis 8 Jahre, Bankraub bis zu 10 Jahre oder Raubkopieren bis zu 8 Jahre...
Sorry bin vielleicht etwas vom Kurs abgewichen, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass man sagt "Videospiele stumpfen ab" denn wenn man wirklich denkt "Im Spiel ist es auch okay, dass ich mit einer AK ein Massaker anrichte", der sollte sich schleunigst einweisen lassen.

Edit: Durch Alkohol sterben jährlich mehr Menschen auf der Welt als durch Autounfälle und über 30% der Gewalttaten und Morde werden durch Alkohol ausgelöst. Warum gibt es eigentlich also noch Alkohol zu kaufen? Darüber diskutiert niemand, weil doch der Alkoholverkauf lokrativ in Deutschland ist...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht sagen das virtuelle Gewalt abstumpft, jedenfalls nicht sehr.



Es kommt auf die Titel drauf an: In *Prototype* metzelst du Horden von Mutierten, es fliesst hektoliterweise Blut, "Dismemberment" ist da und und und ... das geht schon in Richtung Abstumpfung. Du kommst gar nicht mehr so richitg mit, wievele virtuelle "Verbrechen" du begehst ... eine Art Reizüberflutung.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Dass man abstumpft, wenn man gewalthaltige Spiele spielt, habe ich schon selbst an mir festgestellt als ich *Prototype* zockte.
> Mir war es schnurzpiepegal ob ich Mutierte oder Unschuldige als "Medipack" verwendete, vom allgemeinen Gewaltgrad dieses Spiels fange ich erst gar nicht an.


Wenn man sich in die Spielwelt begibt, muß man den regeln des Spiels folgen. Und die definieren den Nutzwert des Unbeteiligten Passanten in Prototype nun mal als "Healthpack mit Upgrademöglichkeit".

Das ist auch bei mir ein großer Kritikpunkt an Prototype, aber eher als Kritik an dem Spieldesign à la "Muß man das wirklich *so* inszenieren?" als "Huch, wie brutal, das muß man verbieten!" oder "-ich stumpfe ab!".

Zudem muß man ja auch den Charakter des Protagonisten berücksictigen, der sich im Spielverlauf die Fragen stellt "Was haben DIE aus mir gemacht?" und "Was ist aus mir geworden?" - Dadurch wird ja schon klar, daß seine Handlungen nicht ausschliesslich rechtfertigbar sein sollen.



> Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich, dass durch den Konsum dieser Titel Gewaltverbrechen als etwas "Normales" und nicht mehr ganz so Schlimmes wahr genommen werden können, siehe Abstumpfung.


 Das sehe ich anders. Auf irgendeiner Ebene weiß man bei Spielen und Filmen ja immer, daß das, was man da gerade sieht, nicht echt ist - das ist nur eine Art Theatervorstellung, wo so getan wird, als ob.

Und obwohl ich (ua. durch Tarantino Filme) einiges an Filmbrutalität gewohnt bin, "musste" ich mich bei dem Wetten Dass Unfall richtig zwingen, das entsprechende Video anzuschauen - eben, weil ich wußte: "Das ist real, da hat sich jetzt ein Mensch ernsthaft verletzt".

Diesbezüglich finde ich die ganzen "Fail" Videos wesentlich schlimmer, denn da wird im schlimmsten Fall menschliches Leiden und Sterben mit Benny Hill Musik unterlegt als "Spaß" deklariert.


----------



## vogelpommes (24. Juli 2011)

Seit wann ist MW2 in irgendeiner Weise eine Simulation? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das das ganze Manifest eher eine Finte von irgendjemanden der ein Problem mit Ego-Shootern hat.


----------



## Corsa500 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich wage mal eine Art Psychoanalyse und gehe davon aus, dass der Täter einfach geistig krank war...
Wie schon die Vorposter im Detail dargelegt haben ist es unmöglich, eine derartige Tat mittels CoD zu "simulieren". Eigentlich mit egal welchem frei im Handel erhätllichen Spiel.
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist mMn die Vermutung, dass der Täter zu dem Zeitpunkt als er die Tat schon geplant hatte das Spiel nur noch gespielt hat (wenn er es denn noch gespielt haben sollte) um sich im Vorraus an seiner Tat "aufzugeilen", also quasi darauf heißzumachen.
Wahrscheinlich hat er es wirklich mit dem Gedanken an seine Tat im Hinterkopf gespielt, aber halt nicht um zu trainieren sondern um diese krankhaften Phantasien in seinem Kopf durchzuspielen.
Schlussfolgerung: Das Konsumieren von Computerspielen hat nichts an der Tat geändert, der Typ wäre wahrscheinlich auch so losgelaufen und hätte diese armen Leute abgeschossen...

Naja, ist halt meine Vermutung... So oder so können wir nichts genaueres wissen außer, dass der Typ anscheinend sehr sehr krank war.


----------



## theking2502 (24. Juli 2011)

Aber besonders Prototype ist doch das beste Beispiel, dass es mich nicht abstumpft. Das Spiel ist so dermaßen übertrieben. Oder habt ihr schon mal jemand mit einer riesigen Klinge als Arm rumrennen sehen, der dann kurz darauf sein Arm in eine Peitsche verwandelt? Deswegen schaue ich auch Zombie-Filme so gerne oder Splatter-Movies. Das ist einfach mal so derbe übertrieben. Aber ich unterscheide halt zwischen Fiktion und Realismus. Ich persönlich kann aber keine Filme schauen wo jemand gefoltert wird. Da finde ich einfach, dass da die Grenze des guten Geschmacks überschritten wird. Ich habe da Mitleid mit dem Gefolterten und wünsche mir "Hoffentlich verreckt der Folterknecht". Okay das klingt vielleicht etwas schräk, aber das würde ich auch bei einem denken, der im echten Leben jemand foltert.

Ich bin der Auffassung, je übertriebender etwas dargestellt wird, um so weniger stupft es ab, da der Gesunde Menschenverstand einfach wissen muss, dass es nicht echt sein kann.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stumpft Gewalt ab, egal ob nun virtuell oder real. Ich wüsste nicht, was an dieser Erkenntnis so problematisch ist. :o


 Na, der eklatante Unterschied, daß man in einem Spiel eine Klinge in den Hals rammen, den Bauch aufschlitzen (so daß die Gedärme raushängen) oder den Kopf abschlagen kann, ohne daß auch nur einem *realen *Menschen ein Haar gekrümmt wird.

Dieser Unterschied sorgt bei mir dafür, daß ich mir sowas in Spielen und Filmen ansehen kann, aber sobald ich in der Realität eine OP oder auch nur einen Nadeleinstich ansehen müßte, ich nicht hinschauen könnte.


----------



## derDriver (24. Juli 2011)

wie hat er das angestellt mit einer MP und vielleicht einer Pistole ca. 85 Menschen zu töten, haben die alle still gehalten?


----------



## theking2502 (24. Juli 2011)

Was mir eben noch so einfällt. Gewalt ist auch in Literatur enthalten. In Faust geht er in sein Zimmer, seine Schüler hörten ein Schrei und als sie in sein Zimmer kommen ist das Zimmer voller Blut. Bei Kafka "Die Strafkolonie" erklärt der General wie seine Maschine mit den Glasnadeln die Straftat in den Rücken sticht und ihn dann zum Sterbe in eine Dreckkuhle wirft und zum Schluss bringt der Protagonist den General mit seiner eigenen Maschine um. Bei Kafkas die Verwandlung stirbt der arme Kerl wegen einem Apfel in seinem Rücken. Ich habe ein Buch gelesen da ging es um sogenannte Snuff-Videos. Da wurden auch einige Szenen detailreich beschrieben. 
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass Gewalt in allen Medien und zu jeder Zeit vorhanden war und ist. Und besonders in der Literatur wird doch das Gehirn dazu angeregt sich das Bildlich vorzustellen und es stumpft ja offensichtlich auch nicht ab.


----------



## Darknomis806 (24. Juli 2011)

wahrscheinlich ist das Manifest von EA


----------



## abe15 (24. Juli 2011)

Das Zitat klingt für mich wie der gewöhnliche Satz einen 12 Jährigen CoD Fanboys, wenn ihr mich fragt....


----------



## abe15 (24. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ist das Manifest von EA


 
Made my day


----------



## timo94 (24. Juli 2011)

Achtung Comunity Officer läuft Amok würde ich mal sagen ;D 

Es ist Quatsch zu sagen er könnte damit irgendwas trainieren, schon ein Luftgewehr ist etwas ganz anderes als COD spielen. Wer meint damit in COD Manier noscopen oder ähnliches zu müssen der hat schnell nen blauen Fleck, das anzielen ist auch etwas völlig anderes man kann da garkeinen Vergleich ziehen. Bei COD tötet man "Leute" ohne Rücksicht ja, aber man stumpft keineswegs ab, sehe ich ein Video im Internet wie jemand beinahe Tod geschlagen wird läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter und das beschäftigt mich dann auch noch länger und ich kann da auch nicht hinsehen, nach ein paar Sekunden muss ich das Video ausschalten. Es ist einfach idiotisch zu sagen virtuelle und reelle Gewalt währen das selbe.


----------



## solidus246 (24. Juli 2011)

Klar ist MW2 keine Simulation. Aber die Szene am Flughafen hätte für den Typen inspirierend sein können wenn man mal ehrlich ist. Das der MP damit dienen könnte ist glaube ich eher schwachsinnig. Ich höre die ganzen Politiker schon wieder reden. Irgendwann sind wir so oder so mit Mördern gleichgestellt weil wir auf Wireframes schießen, Polygone sprengen etc.


----------



## copius (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hab noch ne ander headline: Mutmaßlicher Attentäter aus Norwegen: Actionfilme wie Rambo und Terminator als Training benutzt?????
Ich kanns nicht mehr hören!!!!!!
@ der Typ der Prototype zockte: wir können ja nur frogh sein das du als Kind nicht Cowboy und Indiana gespielt hast sonst würdest du warscheinlich heute ein schießwütiger Lucky Luke Verschnitt sein mit einen grollenden Hass auf Indina?! Oder du hättest stundenlang Monopoly gespielt und wärst heute ein herzloser Immobilienhai der ohne Rücksicht auf verluste Leute um ihr Hab und Gut bringt?
Alles totaler Quatsch!!! Der Grund wieso du kein Problem damit hast in deinem spiel auch Zivilisten für alles mögliche zu benutzen ist der, dass du weißt das diese Welt nichts mit der realen Welt zu tun! Du tust in wirklichkeit niemanden weh und verursachst kein Leid!
Und ich kann Bloody McHaggis nur beipflichten! Niemand der im wahren Leben mal eine Waffe abgefeuert hat verspürt den Wunsch sie auch einzusetzen, es sei denn er ist psychisch gestört!
Was ich nicht verstehe ist wieso man auf diese Spiele so sehr rumhackt? und wieso hebt man nicht die 100 000 000 Spieler hervor die Weltweit diese Spiele spielen und völlig normal sind?
Ich meine wenn mal wieder jemand ne Amokfahrt mit seinem Auto macht flucht die ganze Welt doch auch nicht auf die gesammte Autoindustrie inklusive jeden Autofahrer?! und von denen, da werdet ihr mir beipflichten, gibt viel viel mehr und ein Auto ist für so viele noch mehr spaß und fun Objekt als ein Computer mit dem Unterschied dass ich mit dem Auto den ganzen Tag lang die Gefahr verbreite andere zu Verletzen oder zu töten.


----------



## Yakuzer (24. Juli 2011)

"Ich kaufte Modern Warfare 2, das Spiel. Es ist wahrscheinlich die beste Militärsimulation da draußen und das heißeste Spiel des Jahres. Ich sehe MW2 als einen Teil meiner Trainings-Simulation, mehr als alles andere. Ich habe gelernt es zu lieben und besonders der Multiplayer-Part ist fantastisch. Du kannst praktisch komplette Operationen damit simulieren."

Hab ich da was verpasst ? Seit wann ist MW2 eine Simulation ? Was bitte für Operationen sollen sich damit simulieren lassen ? 
Also ehrlich was für ein Schwachsinn soll das bitte sein ? ArmA geht noch als Simulation durch, Americas Army und das erste Flashpoint auch noch aber selbst bei denen kann ich mir in keinster Weise vorstellen wie man sich mit einem PC Shooter auf so ein Gemetzel vorbereiten soll.
Auch wenn ich schon viele Shooter gespielt hab ich denke nicht das ich so ohne weiteres eine Waffe bedienen könnte geschweige denn damit auch noch zielsicher etwas treffen und da hilft mir auch keine "Simulation" bei der man mit einer Maus zielt. Der Kerl sucht doch nur ne Ausrede um dann vor Gericht auf Unzurechnungsfähig machen zu können.
Die hohe Opferzahl kann ich mir nur so erklären das entweder die Insel sehr viel offenes Gelände hat wo es schlichtweg keine Deckung gibt oder aber das die Opfer, die bei dem Versuch an Land zu schwimmen ertrunken/erfrohren sind, mit eingerechnet worden.
Das tragische daran ist eigentlich das es den Medien die wieder mal über die Spiele herziehen scheißegal ist aus welchem Milieu der Kerl kam und ich meine jetzt nicht die MW2 Spieler.


----------



## FKGSparrow (24. Juli 2011)

Würde da Americas Army stehen könnte ich es eventuell nachvollziehen, dass man dadurch soetwas lernen kann, aber MW2 nicht.
Ich als Cod fan hab im Internet herausfinden müssen wie ich meine AK47 (airsoftwaffe) auf halb- und voll-automatik stellen kann. Dabei ist die AK47 meine lieblingswaffe seit Cod4. Selbst das über kimme und korn ziehlen ist was komplett anderes. Das einzige was man lernt in cod ist, die Maustaste so schnell wie möglich zu drücken.
Bei Airsoft matches habe ich nie an Computerspiele gedacht weil es nichts gibt mit dem ich etwas anfangen könnte, abgesehen von "greif von links oder rechts an".


----------



## UrielOWA (24. Juli 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na, der eklatante Unterschied, daß man in einem Spiel eine Klinge in den Hals rammen, den Bauch aufschlitzen (so daß die Gedärme raushängen) oder den Kopf abschlagen kann, ohne daß auch nur einem *realen *Menschen ein Haar gekrümmt wird.
> 
> Dieser Unterschied sorgt bei mir dafür, daß ich mir sowas in Spielen und Filmen ansehen kann, aber sobald ich in der Realität eine OP oder auch nur einen Nadeleinstich ansehen müßte, ich nicht hinschauen könnte.



So gehts mir auch^^
Horrorspiele/filme oder was auch immer ähnliches, kein Problem.
Reale OPs, oder so...forget it...



Aber dass Gewalt durch die Medien, sei es Fernsehen, Zeitung, Internet abstumpft auf gewisse Art und Weise ist schon nachgewiesen.
Das kommt aber auch durch die Überfüllung daher. Jeden Tag immer wieder Tote irgendwo.
Da wir Menschen aber immer noch individuell sind, trotz unserer großen Masse, gibt es unterschiedliche Arten von uns. Die einen, wie Worrel oder ich können uns wie gesagt virtuelle Gewalt in Spielen problemlos antun, haben aber ein Grauen davor es in der Realität zu sehen.
Es gibt auch Menschen, die durch die überfüllende Gewaltdarstellung in anderen Medien (Fernsehen, Zeitung) zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Gewalt und Mord und Totschlag inzwischen an der Tagesordnung sind und tun es teilweise mit einem Schulterzucken ab.
Es gibt viele Varianten, schlussendlich liegts aber an der einzelnen Person.
Vielleicht hat ein Computerspiel sein "Fass" zum Überlaufen gebracht. Das können aber genausogut normale Schlägereien, Gerüchte, Fernsehen, Beleidigungen.
Das ist immer abhängig davon, was die Person durchgemacht hat, in welchem Umfeld sie gelebt hat und durch was sie beeinflusst wurde.
Heutzutage ist Manipulation nicht mehr allzuschwer. Wir erleben es täglich durch die Medien.
Wenn man im falschen Umfeld ist und von den Menschen dort sich beeinflussen und manipulieren lässt kann das auch zu diversen Taten führen.
Es wurden ja auch schon Religion und Rechtsradikalismus genannt gestern.
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten was dazu geführt haben könnte.

Letztendlich bringen diese elenden, immer wiederkehrenden Diskussionen über "Killerspiele" und ähnliches dennoch nichts.
Die Tat ist begangen und kann nicht mehr verhindert oder rückgängig gemacht werden. 
Worum man sich jetzt kümmern sollte wäre in meinen Augen die Sorge um die Verletzten und die Angehörigen der Toten.

Gruß
Uriel


----------



## bvonau (24. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Titel drauf an: In *Prototype* metzelst du Horden von Mutierten, es fliesst hektoliterweise Blut, "Dismemberment" ist da und und und ... das geht schon in Richtung Abstumpfung. Du kommst gar nicht mehr so richitg mit, wievele virtuelle "Verbrechen" du begehst ... eine Art Reizüberflutung.


 
Was mich gerade etwas stört, ist das wirklich nur Prototype als ultra-brutales Spiel bezeichnet wird. Wie sieht es denn mit Assassins Creed 2 aus? Wo man, wie der Herr Weber im Podcast so schön formulierte, mit einem genüsslichen Knacken dem Gegner mit einem Kriegshammer den Schädel zermanschen kann. (FSK 16) 

Oder als kleines Extra in Oblivion die Zombies ohne Schädeldecke und offenen Bäuchen (FSK 12)

Batman Arkham Asylum, wo Menschen unter Qualen deformiert werden und Schizophrene mit den entstelltesten Gesichtern den Charakter anspringen und "Gott weiss was" anstellen wollen. (FSK 16).

Dagegen Prototype ist in Deutschland verboten, unter die genannten Gründen sicher zurecht. 

Und damit zu meiner Kritik an nikiburstr8x, ich finde die Rangehensweise sehr subjektiv und nicht ganz im Stil von PC-Games, die normalerweise deeskalierende Beiträge schreiben. Die bisherigen Beiträge polarisieren eigentlich nur und bringen nur mehr Zündstoff in das Forum.

Außer ihr alle belehrt mich eines Besseren.  Ich glaube immernoch an das Gute im Menschen...


----------



## micar (24. Juli 2011)

Der Terrorist war in einem Schützenverein und hatte einen Waffenschein für Pistolen und automatische Waffen. 

Aber stimmt schon der hinweis das man sich in CoD auf Anschläge vorbereiten kann wiegt mehr.

Was bringt einem schon ein durch den Schützenverein geschulter Umgang mit schweren Waffen ????

Ein Schelm wer mal nachschaut und entdeckt das die meisten Amokläufer Waffenscheine durch Schützenvereine bekommen haben - das sollte man nicht überbewerten. Und bloß nicht dran denken die Schützenvereine zu schliessen (wir brauchen sie ja zum Überleben!).


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (24. Juli 2011)

hey wieso sperren wir nicht einfach alle Spieler ein die ein Game zocken, wo man töten kann....mal gucken ob es in der Welt sowas nicht mehr passiert :>

/facepalm


----------



## animus128 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich wette, dass sich bald die Medien auf die No Russian Mission stürzen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (24. Juli 2011)

sollen die cod verbieten, oder solange warten bis bf3 draußen ist... und wenn die politics mal einen plan von cod hätten, wüßten die, dass was der da geäußert hat zu 0% stimmt... bei cod kann man garnix planen und ist DEFINITIV keine militärsimulation...


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juli 2011)

animus128 schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass sich bald die Medien auf die No Russian Mission stürzen.



Gab's doch schon, soweit ich weiß. Aber die Diskussion wird erneut entfacht, da bin ich mir sicher.
Aber CoD als Simulation zu bezeichnen ist schon arg...naja, ohne Worte. Ich sage das jetzt nicht als Spieler oder CoD-Nichtliebhaber, sondern als normal denkender Mensch. Wer einmal Spiele wie CoD gespielt hat, der wird ja wohl bemerken, dass es KEINE Simulation ist und nichtmal im Ansatz an eine solche heran kommen kann. Man kann damit keine "ganzen Operationen" spielen oder "trainieren", wie man schießt oder militärische Einsätze führt/mitmacht. Das kann man mit KEINEM Spiel trainieren, so realistisch es auch sein mag. 



> "Ich kaufte Modern Warfare 2, das Spiel. Es ist wahrscheinlich die beste Militärsimulation da draußen und das heißeste Spiel des Jahres. Ich sehe MW2 als einen Teil meiner Trainings-Simulation, mehr als alles andere. Ich habe gelernt es zu lieben und besonders der Multiplayer-Part ist fantastisch. Du kannst praktisch komplette Operationen damit simulieren."



Ich halte diesen Part aus den oben genannten Gründen für dummes Gewäsch und bezweifle, dass der Kerl es so gesagt hat.


----------



## Blackdaimon (24. Juli 2011)

Also nach meinen Informationen hasste der Kerl sogar Computerspiele !? Er hatte das Spiel nur aus dem einen Grund gespielt - es missbraucht -, um sich auf seine zwei Jahre lang detailliert geplante Tat vorzubereiten (auch welche Weise auch immer). Was kann das Spiel für diese grausame, feige Tat?? 

Auch inhaltlich sollte man das mal betrachten... Er spielt eines der Spiele, bei solchen man sich gegen schwer bewaffnete Feinde - zumeist Bösewichte - verteidigen muss und zumeist aus heldenhaften Gründen agiert und geht dann aber in ein Jugendcamp, und schiesst gleich zu Beginn einem Mädchen in den Kopf, das ihn fragt, ob es auch keine Angst haben muss........


----------



## Diezel (24. Juli 2011)

hab ich mich da verhört oder sagte die tante im video wirklich 21 jahre haft im falle einer verurteilung? 
21 jahre für 84 tote jugendliche? kann doch gar nicht wahr sein.


----------



## KILLSOMA (24. Juli 2011)

Eine Art Brief an den zuständigen Redakteur, den Redaktionsleiter und den Herausgeber dieser Zeilen !

Titel: Mission "Fettnäpfchensuche" erfolgreich begonnen !

Hypokratie vom Feinsten und völlig ohne irgendeine Emphatie, so weit seid Ihr hier ?  Was "versteckt" gerade Ihr Euch hinter einer Aussage von KOTAKU ? (Oslo Terrorist Used Modern Warfare 2 as "Training-Simulation", World of Warcraft as Cover) Alleine das Bild ist so schon himmelschreiend lächerlich, aber das Web verkommt manchen Orts im Gamingbereich zur Bildzeitung so "gierig" siehts im Leser- und Wahrnehmungswettbewerb aus. da wird alles herangeholt zu gunsten der Klicks und der Leser, klappt ja auch, wie man bemerkt, wie ich bemerke. Aber weniger aus redaktionell fundierter Analyse, denn aus spekulativer Nabelschau.

Das hättet ihr Euch wirklich sparen können, aber wenn Ihr es genau wissen wollt, dann lest doch mal das hier und fragt doch nochmal so "naiv"nach global ausbeutbarem "Killerspiel", Vorbildern, Feindbildern, Selbstverlust und dann lassen wir  den Herrn Yerli von Crytek zu Wort kommen und fragen den, ob Wertschöpfung einer Simulations-Engine im militärischen Einsatz aus deutscher Sicht moralisch oder wirtschaftlich diskutiert werden sollte, wenn man doch in Deutschland scheinbar überhaupt gar keine wirkliche Chance auf diesem internationalen Gaming-Markt hat. 

Ja, Leute ! Viele von uns sind korrupt und denkfaul geworden. Korumpiert von zuviel Entertainment, falschen Behauptungen, politischen und medialen Lügen und der immer stetig anwachsenden Angst vor dem großen Werteverlust und der Krise, ja sagen wirs richtig: Einem 3. Welt-Krieg, ..einige ganz Bekloppte scheinen ihn (nicht nur in GAMES) richtig herbeizusehnen.  Was aber in diesem realen grauenhaften und eben unmilitärischen Amoklauf viel schlimmer ist: Der Mörder von mehr als 100 Zivilisten kommt nach 20 Jahren wieder heraus aus dem Knast und ist dann ein freier "Mörder", ..Scheiß also auf 3D Games und Redakteurs-Ponyhof, das ist doch völlig unwichtig.

Man muß hier also deutlicher differenzieren. Die o.g. "Frage" nach meiner Meinung ist in diesem hochemotionalen und völlig subjektiven Zusammenhang des Amokläufers mit seinen "wahllos" getöteten Opfern völlig falsch, irreführend, wahnsinnig und die Antworten sind logischerweise genauso haltlos und unbefriedigend. Wir völlig überforderten, kurzfristig denkenden Menschenwesen spinnen uns da gerne was zusammen, weil Verschwörungstheorien, trotz bessern Wissens, wie ein geistiges Krebsgeschwür den noch so rational denkenden Menschen überfallen und für logische Entscheidungen unfähig machen. Es gibt auch hier in diesem Forum sicherlich genug freundliche Menschen, die immer noch darüber nachdenken, wie das World Trade Center nun wirklich "zerstört" wurde, auch in meinem früheren Freundeskreis gibt es viele FBI Spekulanten und Amerikahasser. Columbine machte übrigens auch dank Fettwanst und blutrünstigem Zeckenjournalist Michael Moore den Anfang von international medial ausbeutbaren Amokläufen und wie hier auch dort ohne Trennung zwischen blutiger, traumatischer Realität der Täter und Opfer und dem eigenen redaktionellen Engagement für ein Sendungsbewußtsein namens Film, Buch, Heft: Die PC Games oder Obama-Lynchjustiz ohne Haager Gericht. 

Solche schwerwiegenden Fragen haben hier auf dem "Gamerponyhof" nischt verloren, ansonsten muß ich sofort mein frisches Abo kündigen und die verbrannten Reste meiner Hefte der PC Games Redaktion als Drohpaket zusenden, so müßte ich auf diese redaktionelle Entgleisung hier reagieren. Widerlich!!!! 

Heraus-Forderung: Engagiert Euch ehrlich, geht hin und macht wirklich was mit so einem Thema, bringt uns Messungen von Zuständen, Gutachten von Hirnforschern, seid wirklich "drin", ansonsten stampft Eure Bude ein. Ich erwarte hier eine wissenschaftlich zufriedenstellende Antwort in den nächsten 3 Monaten, Ihr habt hier ne dicke Verantwortung für viele Jugendliche, die ihr damit auch für die Zukunft völlig abtörnt oder eben behaltet...solange diese Frage unbeantwortet bleibt, hat ein Magazin wie die PC-Games, deren besprochene Spielewelten bei den AAA -Titeln meistens eine Knarre im Bild haben, keine Berechtigung mehr für mich. Im anderen Falle wärt Ihr  Publikations-Helden und ich empfehle Euch sogar dem lieben Gott, wenn ich dann mal einst nachweisslich vor seiner Pforte stehe ! (Noch so ne unbewiesen Theorie..!)


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

micar schrieb:


> Der Terrorist war in einem Schützenverein und hatte einen Waffenschein für Pistolen und automatische Waffen.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon der hinweis das man sich in CoD auf Anschläge vorbereiten kann wiegt mehr.
> 
> ...


in deutschland sind 4% aller bei straftaten genutzten waffen legale waffen.  es ist leichter ein waffe auf der straße zu kaufen als im geschäft. (viel geld + zeit + medizinisch/psychologisches gutachten + waffenschrank + kontrollen) auf der straße braucht man nur geld. ein .38er revolver kostet unter 100euro, eine günstige ostblockpistole ist unter 200 zu haben (tokarev, makarov, CZ...) idR bekommt man munition günstig dazu.

Wenn man sich die mühe macht und im ausland einkauft, zB Prag, dann kommt man noch günstiger weg.

dazu kommt das eine gute sportpistole (mit der man im sportlichen auch chancen hat) locker 500€ bis 1000€ kosten. mit ner reudigen ostblock pistole, die 20 jahre bei der roten armee im depot lag kommt man da nicht weit. zum leute töten reicht sie aber voll und ganz.

also, warum soll ich 1 oder 2 jahre meines lebens und enorm viel geld dafür opfern, wenn ich mir beim wochenendshopping im ausland einfach für 5-10% vom geld das kaufen kann, was ich will?

erst denken, dann posten!


----------



## rafaeolo (24. Juli 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> hab ich mich da verhört oder sagte die tante im video wirklich 21 jahre haft im falle einer verurteilung?
> 21 jahre für 84 tote jugendliche? kann doch gar nicht wahr sein.


 
Naja das sind 91 tage pro Mord, was einem "Rabatt" von knapp 10.000% gegenüber der 9100 Tage(25 Jahre) die man hierzulande bei Mord mit niedren Motiven bekommt./Sakasmuss off. Der wird natürlich nicht mehr das Tageslicht sehen, ausser bei Hofausgang, oder das Rechtssystem in Norwegen funktioniert wirklich nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Juli 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> hab ich mich da verhört oder sagte die tante im video wirklich 21 jahre haft im falle einer verurteilung?
> 21 jahre für 84 tote jugendliche? kann doch gar nicht wahr sein.


 
Ich bin mir zimlich sicher, dass er nach diesen 21 Jahren sein Leben in Freiheit wohl nicht länger als ein paar Tage geniessen können wird.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich Angehörige zumindest eines der Opfer dafür Rächen werden, ist sehr hoch.

@pcgames-Redakteure:
Ihr seit ein unsensibler, pietätloser Haufen Kinder, der für Klicks einfach alles tün würde.
Das hat man damals beim von euch betitelten "Wii-Unfall" gesehen und jetzt schon wieder.
Anstatt euch einfach mal im Hintergrund zu halten, bis die angeblichen Fakten auch wirklich Fakten sind, heizt ihr eine Distkussion an, die jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, nur damit Ihr mal wieder im Rampenlichst stehen und der ganzen Welt Zeigen könnt: "Wir sind die Bild der Videospiele".

Vorgestern mussten 92 Menschen ihr Leben lassen. Das einzige worum sich pcgames Sorgen macht ist, dass eine DISKUSSION neuen Nährstoff bekommt.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juli 2011)

Bei jedem Amoklauf die selbe Diskussion. Seht es ein, die Medien werden  nie einen sachlichen Umgang mit dem Thema finden, egal wie viel ihr hier  schimpft  
 Wobei es auch sicherlich nicht ganz richtig ist zu behaupten,  Ego-Shooter oder auch Action-Filme würden (bei bestimmten Menschen) garkeine Abstumpfung gegenüber  (zumindest virtueller) Gewalt zur Folge haben. Immerhin haben die meisten hier in MW2 bei der  Flughafenszene bestimmt munter drauf losgeballert. Auch wenn das nur virtuell  war.

edit: alter lachs läuft die Diskussion hier unsachlich ab, das kann man sich ja auch nicht mit durchlesen. Gleich bringt noch wer den Spruch "Die meisten Amokläufer spielen Ego-Shooter. Aber alle Amokläufer essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!"


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juli 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> hab ich mich da verhört oder sagte die tante im video wirklich 21 jahre haft im falle einer verurteilung?
> 21 jahre für 84 tote jugendliche? kann doch gar nicht wahr sein.


 schwer vorzustellen dass der nach 21 Jahren wieder frei sein wird. Es wird mit Sicherheit eine psychische Störung bei ihm festgestellt, und bei einem über aller maßen gewaltbereitem Menschen werden die auch bestimmt sowas wie eine Sicherheitsverwahrung haben.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2011)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Naja das sind 91 tage pro Mord, was einem "Rabatt" von knapp 10.000% gegenüber der 9100 Tage(25 Jahre) die man hierzulande bei Mord mit niedren Motiven bekommt./Sakasmuss off. Der wird natürlich nicht mehr das Tageslicht sehen, ausser bei Hofausgang, oder das Rechtssystem in Norwegen funktioniert wirklich nicht.


 
bei mord gibt es in deutschland immer lebenslänglich.


----------



## corn123 (24. Juli 2011)

so ein schwachsinn, mw2 ist vermutlich die schlechteste SIMULATION dies gibt.


----------



## votanderhector (24. Juli 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> @pcgames-Redakteure:
> Ihr seit ein unsensibler, pietätloser Haufen Kinder, der für Klicks einfach alles tün würde.
> Das hat man damals beim von euch betitelten "Wii-Unfall" gesehen und jetzt schon wieder.
> Anstatt euch einfach mal im Hintergrund zu halten, bis die angeblichen Fakten auch wirklich Fakten sind, heizt ihr eine Distkussion an, die jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, nur damit Ihr mal wieder im Rampenlichst stehen und der ganzen Welt Zeigen könnt: "Wir sind die Bild der Videospiele".
> ...


 
seh ich genause, die Seite geht echt den Bach runter...
allerdings sind wir natürlich auch die Deppen, dies durch unsere Klicks "belohnen"


----------



## lolxd999 (24. Juli 2011)

Die Berichterstattung der medien ist echt das letzte ! nicht nur hier , auch generell bei mord / totschlag / vergewaltigung , etc ... zuertst heißt es die armen opfer , soweit noch ok , doch spätestens wenn in der Bild steht : TÄTER HATTE SCHWERE KINDHEIT (oder ähnliches) heißts nurnoch : ja mann muss das ja berücksichtigen , und psyschisch hatte er auch probleme , und im job gabs stress ... an die opfer denkt niemand mehr , die zeitungen drucken nichts mehr davon (höchstens noch ne chronologie des Ereignisses) , klar , news über den täter verkaufen sich besser .... nach dem vom täter und den medien zugefügten schaden tritt man die opfer dann nochmal mit füßen wenn der Täter dann 22 statt 25 Jahre kriegt ( verminderte zurechnungsfähigkeit , Geständnis , ...) und dann nach 20 Jahren wegen '' guter Führung '' in die Sicherheitsverwahrung übergeben wird ( die dann aufgrund von Urteilen des Europ. Gerichtshofes für Menschenrechte [nichts gegen den , ist auch gut das es sowas gibt , soll aber bitte sinvoll urteilen] nicht zulässig ist , gibt man den Opfern den Rest.

Um allem noch die Krone aufzusetzen , hauen Politiker dann mit unsinnigen Gesetzen aufs Volk ein , klar das will das was getan wird , und was ist bei nem Amoklauf am naheliegensten ? Klar , wie komme ich an eine Waffe . Also : Waffengesetz verschärfen.
Aber es passiert immer noch was , das Waffengesetz ist inzwischen aber eins der härtesten Weltweit . Hm. Also nächste Rubrik : Ego - Shooter - Spieler , sind ja , wie die Sportschützen , potentielle Amokläufer. Wenn man dann in Deutschland nun laut einigen Politikern ''endlich'' dieses ''wiederwertige Zeugs'' verbietet ( Und somit gegen die Verfassung verstößt [Eine Zensur findet nicht statt] ) , wird es aber immer noch Leute geben , die aus politischen / religiösen / sozialen / sonstigen Themen durchdrehen , und andere Leute deswegen töten. Bleibt nur zu hoffen , das dann nicht wieder auf irgendwelche Gruppen eingeprügelt wird , die im Prinzip nichts dafür können , sondern das Europa endlich misstrauisch wird , wenn Rechts / Links radikale Personen / Religiöse Extremisten (egal welcher Religion) einen / mehrere Waffenschein /e besitzen , und das die Polizei / Sondereinsatzkräfte so ausgerüstet sind , das sie nicht 10 Minuten auf ein Boot / Helikopter warten müssen.


----------



## Sobec (24. Juli 2011)

@pcgames-Redakteure:
Ihr seit ein unsensibler, pietätloser Haufen Kinder, der für Klicks einfach alles tün würde.
Das hat man damals beim von euch betitelten "Wii-Unfall" gesehen und jetzt schon wieder.
Anstatt euch einfach mal im Hintergrund zu halten, bis die angeblichen Fakten auch wirklich Fakten sind, heizt ihr eine Distkussion an, die jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, nur damit Ihr mal wieder im Rampenlichst stehen und der ganzen Welt Zeigen könnt: "Wir sind die Bild der Videospiele".

Vorgestern mussten 92 Menschen ihr Leben lassen. Das einzige worum sich pcgames Sorgen macht ist, dass eine DISKUSSION neuen Nährstoff bekommt.[/QUOTE]

Traurig aber wahr .....


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juli 2011)

Bei soner Diskussion krieg ich schon wieder Sprühstuhl.

Der Grund warum die meisten Amokläufer Computerspiele spielen ist einfach, dass diese sich in einem Alter befinden in dem das mittlerweile zur Kultur geworden ist. Zocken ist nunmal keine Randerscheinung mehr.

Früher wars Beatmusik/Rock'n'Roll, dann das Fernsehen, dann Marilyn Manson, und und und. Das könnte man endlos so weiter machen. Und heute sinds eben Computerspiele.
Alles was einer Gruppe von Leuten Spaß macht und Außenstehende nicht kennen oder verstehen, wird als das Böse deklariert.

Der Hauptgrund solch verheerender Amokläufe ist schlicht und ergreifend, der leichte Zugang dieser Leute zu Schusswaffen. Ich versteh bis heute noch nicht warum eine Privatperson eine scharfe Schusswaffe besitzen darf. Aber das ist scheinbar nicht so schlimm wie "Killerspiele".

Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf den ersten bayerischen Politiker der aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommt und Computerspiele verbieten will. Mit der Begründung, dass würde nur die Leute aggressiver und gewaltätiger werden lassen. Also mich macht ne Partie "Mensch-ärgere-Dich-nicht" agressiver als jedes Computerspiel.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juli 2011)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Früher wars Beatmusik/Rock'n'Roll, dann das Fernsehen, dann Marilyn Manson, und und und. Das könnte man endlos so weiter machen. Und heute sinds eben Computerspiele.
> Alles was einer Gruppe von Leuten Spaß macht und Außenstehende nicht kennen oder verstehen, wird als das Böse deklariert.


 
Genau das wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben. Früher hätte man vermutlich den Beatles die Schuld an sowas gegeben. Wirklich traurig, wie unsachlich über solche Dinge berichtet wird. Warum konzentriert man sich nicht auf Tatsachen und Fakten? Es ist schlimm genug, dass soetwas passiert, warum muss man regelmäßig sowas nutzen, um die Hobbies und Interessen von "Randgruppen" und Jugendlichen zu verteufeln? In Bayern würde es einen Aufschrei geben, wenn dort die Medien nach einem Amoklauf berichten würden, dass der Täter aggressiv wurde, weil er zuviel Bier und Schweinshaxen konsumiert hat (und die enge Lederhose hat ihm die Blutzufuhr zum Gehirn abgeschnitten, wodurch es zum Kurzschluss und somit zur Tat kam). Das wäre genauso "sachlich".


----------



## yRG7oned (24. Juli 2011)

Es ist echt albern was hier manche schreiben.

Ich bin 29 Jahre alt spiele Video Spiele seid dem ich 6 bin, habe 5 Jahre Kampfsport gemacht und war 2 Jahre beim Bund.
Ich töte täglich mehrere hundert Virtuelle Gegner aber Filme zb. SAW kann ich mir nicht anschauen. 

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei anderen so aus sieht, aber ich habe schon Tote Menschen gesehen schwer verletzte und ganz ehrlich mir wird dabei echt übel und ich könnte niemals einem anderen Menschen oder überhaupt Lebewesen sowas antuhen. 

Es ist doch eher so, das sich in unserer Gesellschaft wo Scheiße nun mal immer nach unten Fällt sehr viel Frust und Aggressionen anstauen, und dadurch das die Menschen ihr Persönliches Ventil haben es meistens eben gut geht. Jeder Mensch bekommt sich selbst auf seine eigene Weise in den Griff. Aber es gibt auch Menschen die wollen sich garnicht in den Griff bekommen oder ihr Hass ist so groß das sie es nicht können. 

Leider habe ich die Befürchtung das irgend wann die Politiker sagen so nun reicht es in jedem Land ist nun mindestens einer Amok gelaufen der ein "Killerspiel" gespielt hat, daraus schlussfolgern wir einfach mal das diese das Problem sind und wir verbieten sie.


----------



## Mantis2001 (24. Juli 2011)

Sobec schrieb:


> @pcgames-Redakteure:
> Ihr seit ein unsensibler, pietätloser Haufen Kinder, der für Klicks einfach alles tün würde.
> Das hat man damals beim von euch betitelten "Wii-Unfall" gesehen und jetzt schon wieder.
> Anstatt euch einfach mal im Hintergrund zu halten, bis die angeblichen Fakten auch wirklich Fakten sind, heizt ihr eine Distkussion an, die jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, nur damit Ihr mal wieder im Rampenlichst stehen und der ganzen Welt Zeigen könnt: "Wir sind die Bild der Videospiele".
> ...


 
Traurig aber wahr .....[/QUOTE]

Sehe ich genau so. Da wird ein grausiger Thema wieder Nährboden vergleichsweise *lächerlichster *Diskussionen.


----------



## butchersau (24. Juli 2011)

Das Thema ist zu komplex. Die Meinungen sind in alle Himmelsrichtungen ausgerichtet. Das Wissen ist groß,mittel,klein oder dazwischen. Ich persönlich glaube, dass99,9999% aller Ego-Shoter-Gamer keine  Massenmörder sind, die nur darauf warten endlich selber jemanden umzubringen. Aber eben genau diese0,0001% oder auch noch weniger gibt es eben. Und die nutzen die Spiele um Ihrer Sucht nachzukommen destruktiv auf etwas einzuwirken. Und die Simulation in der Shooter-Welt reicht irgendwann nicht mehr für diese -wie auch immer gestörten Kreaturen-.  Genauso fangen viele Mörder an in der Kindheit schon kleine Tiere zu quälen, bis der "Kick" nicht mehr reicht.
Weil es Tiere gibt, gibt es also Mörder?
Natürlich ist die Diskussion und der Mögliche Vorwurf, daraus, jeder Zocker wäre ein potentieller Mörder falsch und ich will mich genauso dagegen wehren wie viele andere auch.
Aber ich will den Opfern dieses Amoklaufes nicht die Würde nehmen in dem ich mich lauthals als "Zocker-aber-Nichtmörder" hinstelle. Es tut mir sehr Leid für die Opfer und die Familien. Und selbst wenn diese Diskussion mit Ego-Killer-Ballerspielen wieder hochkommt, das ist weitaus weniger schlimm als das solche unmenschlichen Taten geschehen. 
Und wenn irgendwann mal ein Verbot von Shootern auftaucht, dass mit 100%iger Sicherheit gewährleistet, dass niemand mehr auf die Idee kommt solche Taten zu planen oder zu begehen, dann bin ich dafür.
Aber das wird es nicht geben können. Leider. 
Auch werden Waffen nie aus unserer Welt verschwinden. Leider.

Ich zocke heute nicht!


----------



## Moleny (24. Juli 2011)

Naja das Ganze ist schon eine traurige Angelegenheit, dennoch musste ich gestern herzhaft lachen, als n-tv gestern verkündete das Freunde dem Amokläufer eine Vorliebe zum (so wörtlich) "Killer-Computerspiel World of Warcraft" nachsagen.


----------



## T-I3ag (24. Juli 2011)

"Killer-Computerspiel World of Warcraft" der ist echt gut. 
Warum kann eigentlich keine Nachrichtensendung mehr objektiv über irgendwas berichten??

Wieso wurde eigentlich damals in den Medien Moorhuhnjagd wie bekloppt gepusht???
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem sogenannten "Killerspiel" und Moorhuhnjagd??? 

Ich mein die Frage ernst. Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## ChozenOne (24. Juli 2011)

pssst... nicht weiter sagen aber der Nachbarsjunge schiesst auf Vögel mit einer Steinschleuder... und ich könnte schwören, dass er mit Modern Warefare geübt hat... und jetzt kommts... ich habe gehört wie er seinen kumpel gefragt hat, ob sie nicht zusammen Bomberman spielen wollen !!!!!!!!!!!!  ich ... ich habe angst...


----------



## Jeggred (24. Juli 2011)

Oh bitte, bitte, bitte.... Nicht schon wieder dieses Thema. Er hat CoD und WoW gespielt, ja und? Er hat auch die Bibel gelesen - macht das jetzt auch die erz-katholische Oma Piesepampel von gegenüber zu ner potentiellen Attentäterin/Amokläuferin?

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

yRG7oned schrieb:


> Es ist echt albern was hier manche schreiben.
> 
> Ich bin 29 Jahre alt spiele Video Spiele seid dem ich 6 bin, habe 5 Jahre Kampfsport gemacht und war 2 Jahre beim Bund.
> Ich töte täglich mehrere hundert Virtuelle Gegner aber Filme zb. SAW kann ich mir nicht anschauen.


 Warum nicht? Das ist doch nur ein Film? ^^ Wichtiger wäre eine Aussage wie "aber Leute zB wirklich verletzen könnte ich nicht." 

Ich bin 36, spiele Games ca. seit ich 10 bin, darunter auch schon früh so was wie Barbarian, wo man Gegnern den Kopf abschlagen kann. Ich spiele auch oft Shooter, auch online. Ich schaue seit ich ca. 16 bin Filme, die ab 18 sind, liebe auch Horror+Splatterfilme WEIL das eben eindeutig überzogene Böse-Welt-/Horror-Szenarien sind, und weil es schaurig-schön ist, auf was für Ideen manche Autoren kommen, wenn um Verletzungen/Todesarten geht. Ich höre viel düstere und oft auch aggressive Musik, bei der es oft um Massenmord, Tod, Gewalt, Monster, Dämonen, Machtausübung usw. geht.

Der Logik einiger konservativer Stimmen nach müsste ich ein blutrünstiger potentieller Massenmörder sein, der am besten dann noch vor seiner Tat ein paar Mädchen vergewaltigt und Hühner opfert, oder auch umgekehrt... 

Die Wahrheit ist aber: bei einem zB Abenteuerfilm ab 12, bei dem der Vater am Ende in den Armen seines Sohnes stirbt, kommen mir fast die Tränen vor Rührung. Wenn ich am gleichen Abend, an dem ich mit meinen Kumpels unter anderem 1-2 an sich indizierten Filme angsehen habe, bei denen wir einen heidenspaß hatten, eine News "Bombenterror in Bagdad" sehe, dann wird mir ganz schlecht, wenn ich dort Blutreste am Boden sehe - weil letzteres eben keine Fiktion ist... den Bund hab ich verweigert, weil ich nie "in Echt" jemanden evlt. töten müssen möchte. Ich geh seit ich 16 bin im Schnitt 1x am Wochenende Party machen in der Kölner City und hatte noch nicht EINE einzige Schlägerei, nicht mal eine Rangelei. Aggressionen gegenüber anderen realen Leuten auszuüben ist mir so fern wie das Anerkennen der Homoehe für den Papst. 

Der Logik nach müsste ich aber wie gesagt ein blutrünstiges Monster sein...


----------



## KILLSOMA (24. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein wunderbarer Artikel zum Thema "Blut-Rausch", darüber hat noch niemand berichtet: Tempelritter auf Mission m


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe btw nicht, warum dessen Thesen und Aussagen von den Medien auch noch so detalliert veröffentlicht werden - das ist doch genau das, was er wollte ^^  So was haben gefälligst Polizei und Sachverständige intern zu untersuchen und dann lediglich die Zusammenfassung und deren Erkenntnisse darauf zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## ING (25. Juli 2011)

ich denk die medien haben inwzischen diese ganze amoktaten mit zu verantworten weil sie sich wie gierige assgeier darauf stürzen um es irgendwie gewinnbringen bis zum letzten fetzen auszuschlachten.

*du willst ganz groß rauskommen? die ganze welt soll von dir erfahren? kein problem..*.
- zieh los und töte möglichst brutal möglichst viele menschen
- nimm vorher ein video auf und stell es bei youtube rein, dann zeigen es alle nachrichtensender die nächsten tage in der endlosschleife
- mach ein cooles foto und poste es bei facebook und jedes blatt aus dem hause axel springer bringts aufs titelblatt
- installier ein killerspiel auf deinen computer und die pcg bringt eine brandheiße news über dich wie du damit deinen amoklauf trainiert hast

ehrlich, ich würd mich in grund und boden schämen für diese "news". lernt man diese skrupellosigkeit eigentlich mit der zeit oder muss man schon so sein um überhaupt in der branche fuss fassen zu können? hätte ich euren job ich würde jeden morgen heulend aufwachen bis ich mir meine ladung koks reingezogen habe die ich bräuchte um euren job machen zu können weil ich mir dafür meinen verstand wegballern müsste wie ein amokläufer nach seiner großen auftritt.

habe fertig


----------



## dickdurstig (25. Juli 2011)

die von militärstrategen auf der ganzen welt für ihren realismus und die dadurch mögliche präzise vorbereitung von spezialeinsätzen geschätzte militärsimulation CODename modern warfare v 2.0 hat möglicherweise eine rolle bei der vorbereitung gespielt, noch ist jedoch unklar welche, desweiteren ist unklar wie der amokläufer an solch spezialisierte und alleinig für den militärgebrauch bestimmte software gelangt ist

ausserdem war brot ein wichtiger bestandteil seines lebens, die tägliche aufnahme besagten brotes lieferte eine solide und nicht wegzudenkende grundlage für seinen amoklauf, viel erschreckender ist, dass besagtes brot täglich von milliarden anderer menschen konsumiert wird die alle als potenzielle amokläufer gehandelt werden müssen 

die lokalen behörden sehen sich überfordert und verlangen ein unverzügliches verbot besagten brotes

allein afrika bleibt durch den seit jahrhunderten tatkräftigen einsatz des westens größtenteils verschont und hat nicht mit den brot-amokläufern zu kämpfen

hierfür sind baldige danksagungen afrikas an den westen zu erwarten

soziale ausgrenzung und diskriminierung, als auch konventionelle geisteskrankheit sind pauschal aus zu schliessen, da davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass alleinig brot für den amoklauf verantwortlich gemacht werden muss


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe es wie die meisten hier, es ist weiß Gott nicht schön was passiert ist, und deshalb, darf man ihn erstrecht nicht zur Berühmtheit machen, damit andere Idioten dies nachahmen oder sich inpirieren lassen. Berichten ja aber nicht übertreiben mit aufwerfen von Fragen und Gerüchten und anderem Kram, der nur dazu gut ist, sich möglichst gut in den Vordergrund zu bringen. Hier noch ein Ansatz für die Amok bekämpfung (Achtung liebe Politiker, ein guter Ansatz für ein Verbot und zur beruhigung der Massen!):

Niemals Komapatienten rükwärts ins Krankenhaus fahren, sonst gibts ein Unglück. Hahaha... okay war net so witzig, mir is aber nichts besseres eingefallen xD.


----------



## dickdurstig (25. Juli 2011)

noch zu den heuchlern die sich um die hinterbliebenen sorgen solche ignoranten leute machen mich krank 
durch euer verhalten und eure gleichgültigkeit sind vorgestern mehr als 25 000 menschen durch hunger umgekommen gestern und auch heute genauso wie morgen und übermorgen da jucken mich vor diesen zahlen die 90 leute kaum, sind aber halt europäer ne 

heuchlerpack erst denken dann reden das hat nichts mit pietätlosigkeit zu tun einfach mit eurer unermässlichen ignoranz


----------



## Ace-Face (25. Juli 2011)

Bist du kein Europäer ? Aber ich geb dir irgendwie schon recht. Ich sag mal so die Welt dreht sich weiter egal ob ein paar Menschen mehr oder weiger auf ihr leben. Wir vermehren uns eh mehr als es eigentlich gut wäre und zerstören damit das Gleichgewicht der Natur, zur Folge hat das Hungersnöte, Krankheiten/Epidemien etc., siehe z.B. Afrika die starke Vermehrung aufgrund der Unwissenheit der Leute, und die nicht überschauung der Folgen, erzeugt eine Situation der die Natur entgegensteuert (bildlich gesprochen), indem sie versucht die Poplation einzudämmen, durch Nahrungsknappheit und Krankheiten. Dies steht soweit im Kontext des Themas, weil es das Drama relativieren soll. 

Denkt immer daran: Das Leben ist kein Gutmensch, der starke wird immer über den schwächeren Triumphieren, egal was manche naiven Personen sagen.Wir sind geboren worden um zu überleben und nicht um uns als Helfer der Welt zu profilieren. Dies ist so war schon immer so und wird immer so sein, unabhängig vom Ort und vom Lebewesen. Alles was wir tun, tun wir um zu Überleben und unsere Gene weiterzugeben.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> noch zu den heuchlern die sich um die hinterbliebenen sorgen solche ignoranten leute machen mich krank
> durch euer verhalten und eure gleichgültigkeit sind vorgestern mehr als 25 000 menschen durch hunger umgekommen gestern und auch heute genauso wie morgen und übermorgen da jucken mich vor diesen zahlen die 90 leute kaum, sind aber halt europäer ne
> 
> heuchlerpack erst denken dann reden das hat nichts mit pietätlosigkeit zu tun einfach mit eurer unermässlichen ignoranz



Vielleicht sind die Menschen, die sich betroffen über die Ereignisse in Norwegen zeigen, ebenso traurig über die Opfer der Hungersnot. Ich habe dieses "Katastrophenranking" noch nie nachvollziehen können, beides ist schrecklich.
Norwegen beschäftigt die Leute hier vielleicht zur Zeit mehr, weil da *ein* Mensch hergegangen ist, sich als Polizist ausgab und andere Menschen dazu aufforderte, sich zu versammeln, um dann das Feuer auf sie zu eröffnen.

Wie kann dich der Tod von 90 Individuen "kaum jucken"? Ist der eine Tod eines jungen Menschen weniger wert, als der andere Tod eines jungen Menschen, weil der eine aus einem reichen und der andere aus einem armen Land stammt?
Eventuell bin ich gerade etwas zu müde und frustriert, aber ich begreife es nicht.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Virtuelle und reale Gewalt in einen Topf zu werfen finde ich ein wenig bedenklich, denn eigentlich sind das schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Absolut!

Wenn man einen Egoshooter spielt, dann ist mir zumindest bewusst dass ich gegen "Pixel" Spiele. Da habe ich auch keine Hemmungen eine Geisel als "Schutzschild" zu benutzen oder so. Es sind nur PIXEL und hat rein gar nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun, egal wie gut die Grafiken und die Physik und so wird. Bei mir findet auch null Abstumpfung statt, eher das Gegegnteil.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Wenn man einen Egoshooter spielt, dann ist mir zumindest bewusst dass ich gegen "Pixel" Spiele. Da habe ich auch keine Hemmungen eine Geisel als "Schutzschild" zu benutzen oder so. Es sind nur PIXEL und hat rein gar nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun, egal wie gut die Grafiken und die Physik und so wird. Bei mir findet auch null Abstumpfung statt, eher das Gegegnteil.


Ich seh es ja im groben wie du, allerdings musst du mir mal erklären warum keine Abstumpfung stattfindet -> eher das Gegenteil?!

Wenn man das Spiel als solches nicht mit der Wirklichkeit in Verbindung bringt, was ja absolut in Ordnung ist, wie kann man sich dann desshalb mit dem Spiel sensibilisieren?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Wenn man einen Egoshooter spielt, dann ist mir zumindest bewusst dass ich gegen "Pixel" Spiele. Da habe ich auch keine Hemmungen eine Geisel als "Schutzschild" zu benutzen oder so. Es sind nur PIXEL und hat rein gar nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun, egal wie gut die Grafiken und die Physik und so wird. Bei mir findet auch null Abstumpfung statt, eher das Gegegnteil.


 

alles prinzipiell wohl richtig - auf dich (und vermutlich auch auf die allermeisten anderen) bezogen. 
nur: können wir wirklich und definitiv ausschließen, dass jeder mensch virtuelle gewalt (egal ob in tv oder computerspiel) in dieser form verarbeitet?
ich persönlich kann das nicht.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (25. Juli 2011)

In meiner Wohngegend wurde mal ein Mädchen überfahren. Seitdem ist an dieser Stelle _( 52.315235,9.704468 bei Google Maps eingeben )_ auf der Straße eine 10 Meter lange 30er Zone. Ich kenne *viele Stellen*, die *weitaus gefährlicher* sind, da z.B. die Sicht eingeschrenkt oder da ein Fahrradweg ist, *trotzdem ohne entsprechende Vorkehrungen*. Die Stadt sah also die Schuld bei der Straße und *nicht bei der unachtsamen Mutter*, also wurde diese Zone eingerichtet, an die sich sowieso kaum einer hält.

Ich hab mich mal gefragt, warum diese Zone überhaupt eingerichtet wurde, wäre der eigentliche Sinn die Gefahrenbekämpfung, hätten solche Maßnahmen hier öfters stattgefunden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Stadt die *Bürger nur zufrieden stimmen* wollte, indem sie irgendetwas tat. "Schuld war die Einmündung, das Problem haben wir jetzt beseitigt, keine Sorge mehr."

Jeder geht anders mit Situationen um, weil wir Menschen halt *nicht alle gleich sind*. Unfälle werden immer passieren, kranke Menschen wird es immer geben, und dagegen können wir nichts tun, auch wenn wir CoD und noch weitere Spiele verbieten. Dieses ganze Indiziere ist für mich ein Zeichen von Hilfslosigkeit. 

Irgendwann treibt es die Welt mit den ganzen Gefahrenreduzierungen so weit, dass unser System nur noch mit Surrogates funktioniert.​



dickdurstig schrieb:


> noch zu den heuchlern die sich um die hinterbliebenen sorgen solche ignoranten leute machen mich krank
> durch euer verhalten und eure gleichgültigkeit sind vorgestern mehr als 25 000 menschen durch hunger umgekommen gestern und auch heute genauso wie morgen und übermorgen da jucken mich vor diesen zahlen die 90 leute kaum, sind aber halt europäer ne
> 
> heuchlerpack erst denken dann reden das hat nichts mit pietätlosigkeit zu tun einfach mit eurer unermässlichen ignoranz


 
Hier geht es nicht vorrangig um die Zahl der Toten, sondern um die Tatsache, dass sich ein Mensch dazu entschlossen hat, diese Leben durch eigene Hand zu beenden. Die Menschen sind entsetzt darüber, wie man nur so denken kann.


----------



## 123 (25. Juli 2011)

Killerspiele dieses absurde Wort ist eine Erfindung der Politiker, die Waffen an Armeen verkaufen mit denen Menschen getötet werden der Heuchler-Medien die Kriegsschauplätze zur Nachmittagszeit im TV zeigen um exklusiv ihren Profit zu erhöhen. Fakt ist diese schreckliche Tat wurde ausgelöst durch einen kranken Menschen mit einem kranken politischem Hintergrund und nicht durch ein virtuelles Spiel. Bald wird es wieder Diskussionen über diese Spiele geben und so kann man natürlich perfekt von den eigenen Fehlern ablenken.


----------



## dickdurstig (25. Juli 2011)

die diskussion ist völlig absurd zum einen dienen die sogenannten killerspiele nur als sündenbock würde man diejenigen unter beobachtung stellen welche spielen müsste man über 90% der jungen männer 30 abwärts beschuldigen

desweiteren war meine aussage zu den toten eine relation diese 90 jucken mich insofern nicht auch wenn eine einzige person mutwillig beschlossen hat sie zu töten da durch ignoranz und untätigkeit weit mehr als 25 000 täglich sterben dies ist meiner ansicht nach gravierender weil auch eure täglichen entschlüsse (auch meine) dazu beitragen, dass diese menschen sterben, da sowohl der deutsche als auch alle anderen westlichen staaten hauptursache für hungersnöte in afrika sind ist die medienpresänz kaum vorhanden und seit ehrlich ihr denkt auch nicht täglich daran, dass in der letzten minute knapp 18 menschen ihr leben lassen mussten und dass auch ihr dafür verantwortlich seit


desweiteren fnd ichs immer amüsant, dass nach solchen ereignissen spiele beschuldigt werden obwohl ein schusswaffenverbot doer zumindest eine verschärfung der waffengesetze ein solches attentat verhindert hätte

hauptschuldige in diesem amoklauf sind die medien, da der amokläufer sein krankes antimuslimisches und faschistisches bild durch sein attentat hervorheben wollte
ausländerfeindlichtkeit und antimuslimische hetze wird hauptsächlich durch die medie gefördert, die geisteskranken wie in deutschland zb sarazin eine plattform geben ihre hirnrissigen gedanken und ihre schriftzüge zu ihrem ganz persöhnlichen kampf zu publizieren


----------



## MusicMan1992 (25. Juli 2011)

123 schrieb:
			
		

> so kann man natürlich perfekt von den eigenen Fehlern ablenken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juli 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> desweiteren war meine aussage zu den toten eine relation diese 90 jucken mich insofern nicht auch wenn eine einzige person mutwillig beschlossen hat sie zu töten da durch ignoranz und untätigkeit weit mehr als 25 000 täglich sterben dies ist meiner ansicht nach gravierender weil auch eure täglichen entschlüsse (auch meine) dazu beitragen, dass diese menschen sterben, da sowohl der deutsche als auch alle anderen westlichen staaten hauptursache für hungersnöte in afrika sind ist die medienpresänz kaum vorhanden und seit ehrlich ihr denkt auch nicht täglich daran, dass in der letzten minute knapp 18 menschen ihr leben lassen mussten und dass auch ihr dafür verantwortlich seit (...)



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht in Bezug auf die Situation in Afrika und der alltäglichen Ignoranz was das betrifft.
Aber dennoch: hinter den mehr als 90 norwegischen Toten stehen ebenso Persönlichkeiten und Hinterbliebene, wie hinter den 25000 afrikanischen Toten. Daher mache ich da keinen Unterschied und verurteile Menschen nicht derartig hart, wenn sie ihre Aufmerksamkeit auch auf Norwegen richten. Das sollte man sich nicht anmaßen und die Trauer über die einen Toten, schließt für wirklich emphatische Menschen, die Trauer über die anderen Toten nicht aus.
Katastrophen in Relation zueinander zu stellen, ist meiner Meinung nach unangebracht. Ich kann deine Aussage nachvollziehen, aber ich teile sie ebensowenig, wie du meine Ansicht wahrscheinlich teilst.

Und nein, ich denke nicht *täglich* an die vielen Tote, die es auf der Welt in diesem Moment gibt. Ich brauche noch ein wenig Energie, um jene zu betreuen, die in meiner Nähe sterben.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich seh es ja im groben wie du, allerdings musst du mir mal erklären warum keine Abstumpfung stattfindet -> eher das Gegenteil?!
> 
> Wenn man das Spiel als solches nicht mit der Wirklichkeit in Verbindung bringt, was ja absolut in Ordnung ist, wie kann man sich dann desshalb mit dem Spiel sensibilisieren?



Niki hat irgendwie gemeint dass er merkt dass er Abstumpft. Das war nur meien Meinung dazu. Nein, Du hast natürlich Recht, ich bin eigentlich der Ansicht daß ob ich abstumpfe oder nicht eher gar nix mit Spielen zu tun hat. Da ich aber generell doch ein sehr sensibler Mensch bin meine ich also das Spiele "eher das Gegenteil" (bei mir) bewirken. Grundsätzlich denke ich aber dass meine "sensibilität" andere Grümde hat.



Bonkic schrieb:


> alles prinzipiell wohl richtig - auf dich (und vermutlich auch auf die allermeisten anderen) bezogen.
> nur: können wir wirklich und definitiv ausschließen, dass jeder mensch virtuelle gewalt (egal ob in tv oder computerspiel) in dieser form verarbeitet?
> ich persönlich kann das nicht.



Natürlich können wir das nicht. NUR... wenn der Mensch nicht in der Lage ist virtuelle Gewalt richtig zu verarbeiten dann gehört er weggesperrt da er für die Menschen eine Gefahr darstellt. Er hat ganz andere Probleme als Computerspiele, denn Computerspiele sind nicht das Einzige was ihn zum "austicken" bringen könnte.


Wie schon 10000.000000.00000 geschrieben, die Spiele sind nicht das Problem sondern unsere Gesellschaft in der jemand so werden kann ohne dass es anderen auffällt.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (25. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon 10000.000000.00000 geschrieben, die Spiele sind nicht das Problem sondern unsere Gesellschaft in der jemand so werden kann ohne dass es anderen auffällt.



Du hast in allen Punkten recht. Nur "aufgefallen" ist er ja, hat aber keiner was dagegen gemacht. Die FIrma, die das Düngemittel vertreibt, hat darauf hingewiesen, dass er ungewöhnliche Mengen gekauft hat, hat aber niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2011)

Also, mit sehr viel Fantasie KÖNNTE man vielleicht ja noch sagen, dass ein Spiel wie MW2 dafür sorgte, dass der Täter evlt. anstatt nur Bomben zu legen auf die Idee kam, mit Schusswaffen zu agieren, und/oder das er vielleicht ein wenig "kühler" agieren konnte als einer, der weder im Film noch im Spiel jemals Leute durch Schüsse hat sterben sehen - wobei selbst alle mir bekannten Egoshooter (gottseidank) nicht realistisch darstellen, wie eine Person aussieht, der man den halben Kopf mit einer Schrotflinte weggeschossen hat. 

Aber angesichts des Wahnsinns, den der Täter in seiner Weltanschauung zu Tage legt, kann selbst der größte Killerspiel-Kritiker nicht mehr ernsthaft auch nur Ansatzweise behaupten, dass so ein Spiel "Mitschuld" an der Tat hat. Der Täter hat einen unglaubliche Mischung paranoidem Verfolgungswahn und Hass in sich gehabt und war offenbar einfach überzeugt davon, so ein Massaker anrichten zu müssen, um ein zeichen zu setzen und Europa vor Islam und Kommunismus zu schützen - auf solche Ansichten kommt man nicht, indem man einen Egoshooter spielt. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann vielleicht die Vorgehensweise davon "inspiriert" worden sein, vielleicht durch exessives Spielen sogar eine Art Abstumpfung, so dass ihm die Tat leichter fiel, weil er sich dabei "wie im Spiel" fühlte - aber die Tat an sich wäre so oder so passiert.

zB dass er mit seinem Vater seit 1995 keinen Kontakt mehrhatte deutet auch auf eine problematische Kindheit/Jugend hin, was ein 1000 mal größerer Faktor sein wird als es ein Spiel jemals sein wird.


@MusicMan: ich hatte eine Meldung gesehen, laut der die Polizei vom Großhändler über die ungewöhnlich hohen Mengen Düngemittel informiert wurde - aber es ist da wohl in der Tat nichts passiert. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Meldung stimmt. vlt hat die Polizei auch nachgehakt, und der Täter konnte das alles (scheinbar plausibel) erklären. Er hatte ja einen landwirtsch. Betrieb, insofern ist die Tatsache, dass er größere Mengen Dünger als ein Hobbygärtner kauft, noch nicht per se ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stumpft Gewalt ab, egal ob nun virtuell oder real. Ich wüsste nicht, was an dieser Erkenntnis so problematisch ist. :o
> Die Unterschiede virtueller und realer Gewalt sind markant, klar, nur bleibt Gewalt nun mal Gewalt, ich finde grade keine anderen Worte.
> Lässt sich doof umschreiben.



Also ist es Deiner Meinung nach Gewalt wenn man in einem Sessel sitzt und mit der Maus gesten durchführt die Pixel dazu bringen mit anderen Pixeln zu interagieren... denn mehr passiert in einem Computerspiel nicht.

Mir ist es einfach unverständlich *ein Erwachsener* bei einem Computerspiel auch nur von Gewalt sprechen kann, geschweige den so etwas mit realer Gewalt zu vergleichen.


----------



## autumnSkies (25. Juli 2011)

Wohmöglich hat er auch noch Actionfilme geguckt! Bitte sofort RTL2 absetzen.


----------



## T-I3ag (25. Juli 2011)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Wohmöglich hat er auch noch Actionfilme geguckt! Bitte sofort RTL2 absetzen.


 
Das ist generell ne gute Idee


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juli 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Aber besonders Prototype ist doch das beste Beispiel, dass es mich nicht abstumpft.



Richtig, das driftet ins Absurde ab, was da teilweise für Gore geboten wird - mich stört nur, dass der Grundgedanke hinter *Prototype* kein lustiger ist, wie bspw. die "Monthy Python Klavier-Szene". *Prototype* ist mir da ne Spur zu ernst von der Thematik her.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juli 2011)

bvonau schrieb:


> Und damit zu meiner Kritik an nikiburstr8x, ich finde die Rangehensweise sehr subjektiv und nicht ganz im Stil von PC-Games, die normalerweise deeskalierende Beiträge schreiben. Die bisherigen Beiträge polarisieren eigentlich nur und bringen nur mehr Zündstoff in das Forum.
> 
> Außer ihr alle belehrt mich eines Besseren.  Ich glaube immernoch an das Gute im Menschen...



Pöh, ich werd ja wohl noch meine subjektive Meinung und Gedanken zum Thema schreiben dürfen. 
Dabei isses mir egal, ob ich polarisiere oder nicht.

Übrigens bin ich kein Angestellter von Computec oder so, ich sorge nur halbwegs für Ordnung + bin ein User wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> ..bin ein User wie jeder andere auch.


Ach komm. DU bist schon ne ganz besondere Marke.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ach komm. DU bist schon ne ganz besondere Marke.



Endlich wirken die Mottenpheromone, mit denen ich mich jeden morgen einreibe.


----------



## dickdurstig (25. Juli 2011)

wenn wir von abstumpfung reden dann bin ich eher dafür den bund zu verbieten
schusswaffengebrauch von privatpersonen zu verbieten
körperverletzungen härter zu bestrafen

ich sehe pixelmassaker nicht als gewalt an und schon garnicht als abstumpfung 
es ist tausendmal härter einen echten menschen zu töten und das wird auch so bleiben egal wie viel amn spielt egal was man spielt


----------



## MusicMan1992 (26. Juli 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> [...] schusswaffengebrauch von privatpersonen zu verbieten



Dafür wäre ich eigentlich auch. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Leute, die einen Amoklauf wirklich vorhaben, auf irgendeinem Weg an Waffen kommen, und sei es durch illegale Wege. Würden wir Waffenbesitz von Privatpersonen verbieten, hätten wir die Jäger am Hals, die ihr Hobby schmeißen könnten. Ich denke nicht, dass dadurch die Amokläufe reduziert werden.




dickdurstig schrieb:


> [...] körperverletzungen härter zu bestrafen


 
So ein Täter macht sich nicht Gedanken um die Konsequenzen. Der überlegt nicht "Hmm, wenn ich das jetzt auch noch mache, dann krieg ich nicht 21 Jahre, sondern 25", der tut es einfach. Außerdem soll der Gefängnisaufenthalt eine Möglichkeit für den Insassen sein, über seine Taten nachzudenken und sie zu bereuen, dabei sollen ihm Fachkräfte (Psychologen) helfen. 21 Jahre Gefängnis ist schon eine lange Zeit, um darüber nachzudenken, dennoch glaube ich, der Typ sollte einfach in Sicherheitsverwahrung kommen. Aber glauben kann ich viel, ich bin ja auch kein ausgebildeter Psychologe, ich denke mal, dass es wärend seiner Inhaftierung festgestellt wird, dass er psychisch krank und allgemeingefährlich ist, muss ja immer alles schön wissentschaftlich belegt sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube er meinte eher, dass man Körperverletzung allgemein härter bestrafen soll, damit die Gesellschaft als ganzes sensibler für Gewalt wird, also dass Gewalt absolut nicht tolerabel ist. Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass dies was bringt - kaum einer weiß doch, was man für Körperverletzung als Strafe bekommen kann, und da die meisten Körperverletzungen eh im Streit/Affekt stattfinden, spielt die mögliche Strafe eh keine Rolle. Und wer so eine Tat wiederum plant, der plant natürlich mit ein, dass er NICHT erwischt wird, d.h. der wird sich nicht von der möglichen Strafe fürchten.

Und für solche Fälle, wo Leute "Amoklaufen" oder paranoide Wahntheorien haben spielen die Strafen ohnehin keine Rolle. 

Nebenbei, auch wenn das eher mit der "normalen" Jugendgewalt zu tun hat: viel wichtiger als härtere Strafen wären vor allem bei jüngeren Tätern zeitnahe und konsequente Strafen - hier herrscht ein Riesenmanko durch die Überarbeitung der Justizorgane.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (26. Juli 2011)

Jugendliche sollten in der Tat strenger bestraft werden. Meißtens bekommen Minderjährige nur ein paar Sozialstunden aufgebrummt, und selbst die sind eher gering an der Zahl.


----------



## KILLSOMA (28. Juli 2011)

Die neue CRY ENGINE wurde an das amerikanische Militär als Simulationssoftware in Lizenz verkauft. Fragen? Das ist kein Spiel mehr!


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2011)

Fragen? Ja ... was du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst?!
Eine Engine hat nichts mit einem Spiel zutun, das Militär benutzt ja nicht Crysis 2 zum "Üben".

Fragen?!


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2011)

KILLSOMA schrieb:


> Fragen? Das ist kein Spiel mehr!


 
stimmt, wie der name schon sagt, ist die cry engine eine game-engine und kein spiel.


----------



## KILLSOMA (28. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber verwendest Du eine Kaffeemaschine, um damit Dein Geschirr zu spülen?  Selbstverständlich wurde die Cry Engine verkauft, um als Simulationssoftware, angeregt durch Ihren Erfolg auf dem Markt in den Spielen "CRYSIS" und "CRYSIS II" und dem damit verbundenen Preis genau dafür verwendet zu werden. Vorbilder gibts da ja schon lange, nur eben noch nicht aus Deutschland bisher. Hier findest du mehr: US-Army setzt auf CryEngine 3 - magnus - Magnus.de. Was sonst soll denn ein Spiel, wie dieses so erfolgreich machen? Die Engine ist das Ein und Alles, für wirkungsvolle Inszenierung in Grafiken und Texturen. Spiel-und messbares Reaktionsverhalten  sind die Ergebnisse eines im Ernstfall nicht mehr kontrollierbaren Konfliktes,aber genau das suggeriert diese 3D-Engine scheinbar: Kontrolle im Krieg...für satte 57 Millionen.

http://www.ripten.com/2011/05/29/cr...u-s-army-virtual-reality-training-technology/


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2011)

Du verstehst den Punkt unserer Diskussion nicht.

Eine Engine ist weder ein Spiel, noch beinhaltet die Engine (!) Grafiken und Texturen. Es ist ein Grundgerüst was durch Entwickler mit Leben gefüllt wird, wie eben bei Crysis II.

Allerdings wird die CryEngine 3 auch für ein MMO verwendet & die letzten Videos sollten zeigen, wie man die Engine für Filme etc. benutzt.

Übrigens bezweifel ich, dass jetzt das Militär in Amerika mit der CryEngine3 ihre Marines ausbildet, z.B. Schießen etc. 
Es mag dazu dienen bestimmte Szenarien virtuell (!) darzustellen damit sich der Marine das bildhafter vorstellen kann ( und man ggf. so Kosten einspart ).


----------



## KILLSOMA (28. Juli 2011)

Ich denke nicht, daß wir beide wirklich genug über diesen Tellerrand schauen können, um das zu beurteilen. Aber wenn Du meinen geposteten Link von "ripten" gelesen und verstanden hast, dann weiß Du vielleicht, daß die Zukunft Deine Zweifel schon lange überholt hat. Ferner darf ich Dir versichern, daß Marines noch ganz andere Grundlagen zur strategischen Erfassung ihrere Ziele und deren Übung/Vertiefung nutzen und das wird hier im Web sicherlich nicht veröffentlicht...wo kämen wir denn dahin..  nebenbei: 57 Mil, gibt man doch nicht für "bildhaftere darstellung" aus, sondern für taktische Effizienz.Mir scheint Du arbeitest für CRYTEK oder bist zumindest ein großer CRYSIS FAN...tja, sorry für die doch sehr brutale Realität. Hier nochmal schnell ein Link zum besseren Verständnis: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiel-Engine
Eine Engine wird natürlich u.a. für die eigene Grafik entwickelt und damit auch gefüllt, ich habe nicht behauptet, daß eine Engine das Spiel ist...das eine ursprüngliche Spiele-Engine zum Einsatz für Kriegssimulation "kein Spiel" ist, das verstehst Du aber schon, oder ? Scheinbar wird hier jedes Wort so auf die Waage gelegt, daß der Selbstzweck "Diskussionen führen zu wollen" mit dem dargestellten Inhalt in der Diskussion kaum Möglichkeiten zu einem wahrhaften "Diskurs" schafft..ich lebe zwar in der Welt, schaue aber auch gerne mal drauf.  ..ich bin raus ! Gruß! ("Hinter jeder Tat gibt es eine tiefere Motivation. ist die Motivation negativ, kann die Tat kaum besser sein" )


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2011)

KILLSOMA schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, daß wir beide wirklich genug über diesen Tellerrand schauen können, um das zu beurteilen. Aber wenn Du meinen geposteten Link von "ripten" gelesen und verstanden hast, dann weiß Du vielleicht, daß die Zukunft Deine Zweifel schon lange überholt hat. Ferner darf ich Dir versichern, daß Marines noch ganz andere Grundlagen zur strategischen Erfassung ihrere Ziele und deren Übung/Vertiefung nutzen und das wird hier im Web sicherlich nicht veröffentlicht...wo kämen wir denn dahin..  nebenbei: 57 Mil, gibt man doch nicht für "bildhaftere darstellung" aus, sondern für taktische Effizienz.Mir scheint Du arbeitest für CRYTEK oder bist zumindest ein großer CRYSIS FAN...tja, sorry für die doch sehr brutale Realität.



ja - killsoma ,erkläre und verblendeten forum-nerds bitte die welt! 

edit: 
da du an einer ernsthaften diskussion ja ohnehin nicht interessiert bist, klinke ich mich an dieser stelle bereits aus.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2011)

KILLSOMA schrieb:


> Mir scheint Du arbeitest für CRYTEK oder bist zumindest ein großer CRYSIS FAN...tja, sorry für die doch sehr brutale Realität.


Du laberst einen Unsinn ... 

Ich mag weder Crysis ( 1 noch 2 ) oder arbeite für Crytek, ich weiß allerdings genug um dir erklären zu können, dass eine Engine != Spiel ist. Die Diskussion gab es bereits damals bei Source ... ältere User mögen sich an HLP-Andy an dieser Stelle erinnern.

57 Mio. USD ist gemessen am Gesamtbudget des US Militär, pardon, ein Schiss in der Landschaft und wird einzig und allein der Größe vom US Militär geschuldet sein.

Übrigens hast du mich ja gerade wunderbar bestätigt: ein Marine ( oder Soldat ) trainiert an ganz anderen Dingen, nicht am PC mit einem Spiel wie Crysis II oder MW2 ... und genau darum ging es mir Eingangs. Danke nochmal.


----------



## KILLSOMA (28. Juli 2011)

Ah, ok... jetzt soll es persönlich werden, wa ? Bitte nicht "Inhalts- und Beziehungsaspekt" verwechseln, wenn Ihr Beiden antwortet. Ich kenn Euch zwei "Experten" gar nicht und Ihr habt keine Ahnung, womit ich mich  beschäftige.  Aber ich denke, daß Ihr noch jung genug seid, um zu lernen, daß man Menschen und auch ihre möglicherweise fälschlichen Aussagen respektiert, Nach dem Besuch der Grundschule lernt man in den meisten Fällen das Wort Diskurs nicht mehr, aber hier nochmal ein Link für euch zwei ....... (Diskurs – Wikipedia).  Ist schön daß Ihr Euch mit dem maroden amerikanischen Haushalt so gut auskennt, um 57 Mil. als "Schiß" zu bezeichnen, das zeigt mir, daß ich hier nischt mehr verloren habe....voll gruselig
.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2011)

KILLSOMA schrieb:


> [...]Ist schön daß Ihr Euch mit dem maroden amerikanischen Haushalt so gut auskennt, um 57 Mil. als "Schiß" zu bezeichnen, das zeigt mir, daß ich hier nischt mehr verloren habe....voll gruselig.


Du hättest dir doch einfach die Mühe machen können und dir mal den Militäretat der USA raussuchen können. Setze diesen Etat in Relation zu 57 Mio. USD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Die Militärausgaben der USA beliefen sich 2004 auf rund 437 Mrd. US-Dollar. Das entspricht 47 % der weltweiten Rüstungsausgaben. Die Militärausgaben der USA übersteigen damit die Summe der Rüstungsausgaben der nächsten 20 Staaten und sind sechsmal so hoch wie die von China, das weltweit an zweiter Stelle liegt._
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vereinigte_Staaten#Milit.C3.A4r

Magst du mir / uns jetzt immer noch erzählen das die CryEngine 3 einen großen bzw. überhaupt nennenswerten Anteil hat?


----------



## MusicMan1992 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich will mich ja jetzt nicht einmischen, aber 57 Millionen erscheinen neben über 10 Billionen Schulden doch eher als "Schiss".


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hättest dir doch einfach die Mühe machen können und dir mal den Militäretat der USA raussuchen können. Setze diesen Etat in Relation zu 57 Mio. USD:
> 
> _Die Militärausgaben der USA beliefen sich 2004 auf rund 437 Mrd. US-Dollar. Das entspricht 47 % der weltweiten Rüstungsausgaben. Die Militärausgaben der USA übersteigen damit die Summe der Rüstungsausgaben der nächsten 20 Staaten und sind sechsmal so hoch wie die von China, das weltweit an zweiter Stelle liegt._
> Quelle: Vereinigte Staaten – Wikipedia
> ...


 Also ich würde die CryEngine inkl. eines für meine Bedürfnisse optimierten Spiels für 0,01% meines Jahresgehalts sofort kaufen. 

PS: Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

sind sommerferien, lass ihm recht, dann ham wir unsre ruhe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

Die Engine an sich wird ganz einfach dazu dienen, vor Einsätzen eine "realistische" Übersicht über das Einsetzgebiet zu verschaffen und ggf. auch taktisches Vorgehen zu üben/testen. "Früher" hat man halt Zeichnungen gemacht und musste sich selber vorstellen, wie das in 3D aussieht - heute kann man das mit Computergrafik viel anschaulicher machen, das machen ja auch TV-Sender, wenn sie zB über ein Unglück oder so berichten und keine Kamerabilder vom Unglücks/Einsatzort haben oder den Ablauf des Geschehens einfach anschaulich darzustellen. Logischerweise nutzt dann auch das Miltär Computergrafiken - und warum dann nicht eine gut funktionierende Engine kaufen, anstatt in mühsamer Arbeit und mit viel Kostenaufwand was eigenes zu erstellen?


Aber selbst wenn das Militär mit Spielen, also zB Crysis oder MW2 üben würde: ja und, was will uns das dann sagen? Da gäbe es dreiMöglichkeiten, warum das Miltitär dies tut:

1) Schussübungen. Das ist aber Unsinn, denn per Maus am PC zu schiessen hat genausoviel mit echtem Schiessen zu tun wie Pornos mit echtem Sex. Sogar Autorennspiele sind besser zum lernen geeignet als Shooter, da man dort auch das Verhalten der Autos simuliert und durchaus auch fürs echte Fahren etwas lernen kann (was ist Über/Untersteuern und wie fängt man es prinzipiell ab usw. )

2) Üben, um die Soldaten abzustumpfen. Falls das so ist: Da sollte jedem normal denkendem Menschen klar sein, dass das dann nur EIN Puzzlestück der Gehirnwäsche ist, mit denen aus Menschen Kampfmaschinen gemacht werden - da kommt ja der ganze Drill und Propaganda usw. noch alles dazu, was auch ohne Computer schon immer gemacht wurde. Das einzige was ein Spiel dann - wenn überhaupt - verursachen könnte ist, dass in einer akuten Kampfsituation die Soldaten etwas "ungehemmter" beginnen, zu kämpfen, weil ihnen die Szenerie optisch und vom Geräusch her vertrauter ist, als wenn sie nur auf einem Gelände mit Baracken und Zielscheiben-Puppen trainieren. So oder so führen aber die Spiele mit Sicherheit nicht dazu, dass jemand OHNE BEFEHL bzw. ohne Bedrohung seines eigenes Lebens einfach so rumballert. Ansonsten müsste es - FALLS das Militär wirklich Spiele nutzt - schon längst mehrere Zwischenfälle geben, bei denen ein Rekrut deswegen "ausrastet"... 

3) Taktikübungen. Also wo sucht man Deckung, wie flankiert man usw. Wenn das gemacht wird, dann sollte da auch jedem normalen Menschen klar sein, dass dies zum einen aus Kostengründen ist, weil es viel preiswerter ist, als die ganze Truppe in voller Montour zu einem Übrungsgelände zu karren, nur um zu erklären, wie man flankiert, und zum anderen natürlich auch wiederum viel anschaulicher ist als ein Vortrag mit Powerpoint. 


So oder so ist ein Spiel aber selbst bei der besten Grafik der Welt fernab jeder Realtität, denn das Gefühl, mit seiner Ausrüstung gekauert hinter einer Mauer zu hocken, die Gerüche und Staub usw. in der Luft, ggf. Kugeleinschläge um einen herum, die Anstrengung, mit der Ausrüstung sich zu bewegen und beim Feuern den Rückschlag abzufangen und last but not least: die Gewissheit, dass es wirklich um das eigene Leben geht und man auch echte Menschen tötet - letzteres kann kein Spiel der Welt erreichen. 


Aber jeder Mensch, der Amokläuft oder ähnliches tut, hat sicherlich tausend andere Probleme im Kopf, bevor ein Spiel auch nur ansatzweise mehr dazu beiträgt, als ein Ventil für die ohnehin vorhandenen Gedanken zu sein. Wer dermaßen in der Fantasiewelt lebt, dass er bei einer Schiesserei sich in einem Spiel wähnt, der ist eh schon geisteskrank. Und selbst wenn das auf alle bisherigen Amokläufer/Massentötungen in den letzten 10-15 Jahren wetlweit zutreffen sollte, dass der Täter durch die Spiele beeinflusst wurde, ist das immer noch ein verschwindend kleiner Bruchteil vergleichen mit der Zahl an Shooter-Spielern, die normal sind, und vor allem immer noch verschwindend wenig Opfer vergleichen mit zB Verkehrstoten durch betrunkene Fahrer.


----------

